# Star Wars: The Silent Trinity



## DralonXitz (Jun 23, 2004)

The Galaxy is at war with itself.  On one side is the mighty Galactic Empire, ruthless and never ending in it’s might, lead by the dark and mysterious Emporer.  On the other side is the fair Rebel Alliance, a group of organized soldiers united against the tyranny of the Empire and devoted to restoring the galaxy to it’s former, democratic self.

Far away from the never ending trammel and hustle of Coruscant, the galactic hub of government, trade, and glamour, is the quiet planet of Clak’Dor VII.  Known primarily as a stop on the Rimma Trade Route, it is a place where the Empire takes little interest.  But the dense farmlands and hills hide a darker power than is revealed, a secret organization of Bounty Hunter’s known as the Silent Trinity.  Their origin, like almost all aspects of their members, is completely unknown.  The one thing that is agreed upon though by those who know of them is that they are among the most ruthless, and invisible killers available for hire.  

 Formed by a small group of Mandalorian Soldier’s after the Mandalorian Wars over 4,000 years ago, they have sworn themselves to protecting the sacred traditions passed down by their ancestors, Strength, Honor, and most importantly, Loyalty to the Clan.  They take on Bounties in the hope that one day, with enough amassed Arms and ships, they will be able to reestablish the ancient state of Mandalore once more on Clak’dor VII.

After 4,000 of murder and secrecy, they are finally nearing their goal.  Just one Bounty stands in their way, just one Murder.  Assigned to their top Hunter, a mysterious force has hired him to execute the fair Mon Mothma, and deal a critical wound to the Rebel Alliance forever…


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 23, 2004)

It is a cold morning in the Gambling Outpost, Clak’Dor VII.  People are walking in and out occasionally, mostly just smugglers who are eager for a quick shot of Tatooine Sunrise, or to risk a few dozen credits at Sabaac.  Kluurz is sitting silently at a sabaac  table, slowly twirling the few credit chips left in his pool.  His two opponents, Curly Gou, a particularly ruthless gambler, and Kento, known throughout the outpost as the town drunk, have been on a particularly lucky streak so far.

Curly slowly looks up from his hand and asks, “Well son, got anything this hand?  Or do I just have to empty what credits you have left in the account?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2004)

Kluurz scratches his chin in thought.

"We'll see," he says, "But gambling was never my expertise anyway."

He lays out his hand, and waits to see how it measures up against Curly's.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

At one side sits a raven-haired woman in casual clothes, green cargo pants and white tank top, back to the wall and watching the patrons, while taking a sip of her drink. At her feet lies a large black traveling bag.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 23, 2004)

Curly looks down at his opponent's hand, softly rubbing his temples as he thinks.  Then with a thunderous uproar, he throws his credit chips at Kluurz, the blood pumping through his face.

"Think your pretty slick dont you, you alien scum!  Think you'll take my credits!  See how slick you are now!", as he grips his blaster pistol and holds it to Kluurz's forehead.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 23, 2004)

Derrich Telein had just stepped into cantina, hoping for a little rest before taking on his next job. No one seemed to notice the short but strong looking young man in the grey cargo pants and black long sleeve pullover, and it took him a few moments to realize why. 

Seeing a blaster pressed against a Tradoshin's forehead, Derrich mutters under his breath, 'Why do I always pick the wrong places to go,' as he shifts his pack more to his back to protect his property and his right hand drops to the hilt of his blaster pistol.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Watching the trouble starting at one of the gambling tables, the woman instinctively moves her hand towards the blaster, she has holstered on a belt around her hips, setting the weapon to stun.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 24, 2004)

With the gun still pressed to the Trandoshan's forehead, Curly takes a half second to look around, hoping his weapon intimidates the masses in the casino.

"This ain't none of yall's business, so just stay the #$%@ away from me!  Anyone comes any closer, and the Lizard dies.  And when Im done with him, youll be next..."


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 25, 2004)

Derrich unconciously shivered at the term 'Lizard'. Humanist racism was one thing he certainly could not stand. Being careful to not technically move forward, Derrich raised his voice to make sure he'd be heard, "What has this man done?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

[ooc:Sorry about the wait, this was exam week and I was pretty tied up with study. ]

"Chance favoured me with a few good cards, that's what I've done," Kluurz replies slowly, "If you want your money back Curly feel free, I play for the game, any profit is just a rare side benefit. We don't want things to get messy."

Kluurz adjusts his collar, but makes no move towards the blaster he has holstered on each hip.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 25, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Derrich unconciously shivered at the term 'Lizard'. Humanist racism was one thing he certainly could not stand. Being careful to not technically move forward, Derrich raised his voice to make sure he'd be heard, "What has this man done?"




Satisfied with Kluurz's response, he let a soft grin.  But as he heard the man behind him speak, he codly turned around, his pistol aimed straight for Derrich's skull.

"I said...do not get involved.  YOU HEAR ME!!!".  He then drops his pistol and runs straight at the man's table, a frenzy in his eyes.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

The woman shakes her head, sighing. _Junky..._ she thinks.

Ready to intervene, if thinks turn to worse, she continues to watch the scene, her right hand now resting firmly on the handle of her blaster.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 25, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Satisfied with Kluurz's response, he let a soft grin.  But as he heard the man behind him speak, he codly turned around, his pistol aimed straight for Derrich's skull.
> 
> "I said...do not get involved.  YOU HEAR ME!!!".  He then drops his pistol and runs straight at the man's table, a frenzy in his eyes.





OOC: Derrich is standing up cause he just came in the door, so no table, but anyway.

IC:

Derrich mumbles, "Great," under his breath and lets his pack slip to the floor stepping away from it to keep it from getting damaged in the coming altercation. He raises his hands in front on him, palms open and says, "Look, I don't want trouble," while still shifting his feet to get in more of a combat stance.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

Kluurz sees a need for a action, he stands and quickly moves to intercept Curly. Tackling him if need be.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 25, 2004)

As he is charging, he gets within range of Derrich and tackles him down to the floor, raising his right fist high into the air.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 25, 2004)

Trying to strike first, Derrich lashes out with a palm blow aimed at the aggressor's face.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

If he can get there in time Kluurz will grab Curly's wrist and try to initiate a grapple.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 25, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Trying to strike first, Derrich lashes out with a palm blow aimed at the aggressor's face.




Before Curly can smash Derrich's soft face in, the man's palm crunches into his nose, sending him backwards onto the floor, trying to push the blood back into his face as he rolls around the floor in pain.

"AH!!!  You broke my nose!!!"


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 25, 2004)

With an incredulous look on his face Derrich sits up and looks at the man. "You _tackled_ me!"


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 25, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> With an incredulous look on his face Derrich sits up and looks at the man. "You _tackled_ me!"




As Curly drops back to the floor, still grasping his nose, Kento quietly begins to edge his way out of the room, whispering something into his comlink as leaves.  All is silent, then seconds later, the rigid sound of, "All Clear.  Breach.", is heard.  Almost a half second later, the door is blown away, throwing Curly and Derrich across the room.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

Kluurz, about to deal with the semi-subdued Curly, is surprised by the sudden change of events. He gives off a gutteral growl.

"What the-"

He kicks over a table and draws both of his blasters, training them on the entrance.

[ooc: readying action to blast whoever steps through as long as they're clearly hostile]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_What the..._

Instinctively, the woman ducks, but the blast of the explosive charge doesn't reach her. She grabs her pack and quickly launches for the bar desk, to take cover there (hiding behind the desk, taking 10).

If she is more than 4m away from the door, she will open her bag and get her rifle out.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 25, 2004)

Derrich shakes his head to clear the cobwebs from being blown across the room. Glancing around quickly he spots his bag and begins crawling towards it, intending to grab it.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 28, 2004)

As the smoke clears up, a troop of 12 Stormtroopers march in formation, forming a perimeter around the room.  Behind them a short, stubby human wearing a Grey Officer's Uniform.  As he slowly glances around the room, he walks over to Derrich, gripping him by the throat, not noticing the gun pointed at him.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 28, 2004)

Fighting for breathe, Derrich looks the officer in the eye and trys to put a smile on his face. "Do you need anything officer?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 28, 2004)

Kluurz gulps, and grinds his teeth nervously, but his aim doesn't waver. He glances over to the human woman, and inclines his head towards the twelve stormtroopers. He raises his eyebrows as though asking a question, then waits for a response, if any.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 28, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Fighting for breathe, Derrich looks the officer in the eye and trys to put a smile on his face. "Do you need anything officer?"




Grinning slightly, he brushes his face off and stands up, his hand softly on his waist as he looks down on the man.  

"Well, if it isin't Ensign. Derrich Telein, Top Graduate of Imperial Academy Class 11395, Ace Leader of the 119th TIE Wing, and Deserter... I truely never expected to find such a degenerate as yourself on this God forsaken world, but life does play it's tricks here and there doesn't it."


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 28, 2004)

Out of the corner of his eye, Derrich manages to see the basic gist of the silent exchange between the Trandoshan and the woman. Steeling his smile into place, Derrich decides to try and play for a little time.

"Actually, sir, before leaving the Imperial Navy I was a lieutenant junior grade. But yes, life does seem to play those funny tricks. But honestly sir, I'm just one man who you already have at your mercy, is there a need for a whole detachment of troopers?"

[Diplomacy check in there somewhere.]


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 28, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Out of the corner of his eye, Derrich manages to see the basic gist of the silent exchange between the Trandoshan and the woman. Steeling his smile into place, Derrich decides to try and play for a little time.
> 
> "Actually, sir, before leaving the Imperial Navy I was a lieutenant junior grade. But yes, life does seem to play those funny tricks. But honestly sir, I'm just one man who you already have at your mercy, is there a need for a whole detachment of troopers?"
> 
> [Diplomacy check in there somewhere.]




Shocked by the man's lack of respect for authority, he turns around, glancing around the room, eyeing everyone in his sight.

"Actully Lt., I am not here for you.  I'm here for someone more dangerous, someone more deadly to the safety of the Empire... Someone like her." glaring at Alyssa.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 29, 2004)

Glancing over the arrayed Imperial troops, Derrich just shrugs and takes a couple of steps back, waiting to see what unfolds.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 29, 2004)

Slowly walking over to the Bar, he glances down at the woman, a sort of impending doom in his eyes as his glare falls upon her lean figure.  Trying to let the words escape his mouth, he takes a step back and softly rubs his eyes.  

"Lt., you must know, I do not have any sort of affection for lives of civilians.  It is my nature not to, they do not risk their life to protect our glorious New Order, and as such, should not be protected." 

"However...it is also my personal duty to protect the Order of the galaxy, and in order to do that, I am going to need some non-official assistance."  

Glancing at the woman, Derrich, and the hostile looking Trandoshan, he asks, "Understand?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Cursing under her breath, Alyssa stands up from her hiding place and leans on the bar, the rifle still behind it, balanced between her feet, so that it cannot be seen.

_“You talking to me, sir? I don't think I have any business with the Empire, so would you be so kind to be a bit more... specific? Maybe?”_

She gives him a shy smile, hoping to look not overly nervous.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2004)

Kluurz frowns, if the woman had been spotted any element of surprise which may have worked in their favour in the event of a fire fight had been snuffed. He lowers his weapons but doesn't holster them. If the Stormtroopers decided they didn't like him at some point he wanted to take a couple down with him.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 29, 2004)

"I think I understand." Derrich slowly inches his way towards the door, ready to either help as needed for the moment or grab his bag and run.


[OOC: Alright, this is my last post before I leave on my aforementioned vacation. So IC, Derrich doesn't think that he is currently in a position to help the other two, so will either go along with the Imps or run away and come back at a later time to help them if/when he can (when I get back from Illinois next Monday).]


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 30, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> "I think I understand." Derrich slowly inches his way towards the door, ready to either help as needed for the moment or grab his bag and run.




As the man slowly inches at the door, one of the Stormtroopers firmly rifle butts him in the stomach, sending him down to the floor. 

"Stand fast Lt., your not leaving until the Major is done with you."



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Cursing under her breath, Alyssa stands up from her hiding place and leans on the bar, the rifle still behind it, balanced between her feet, so that it cannot be seen.
> 
> “You talking to me, sir? I don't think I have any business with the Empire, so would you be so kind to be a bit more... specific? Maybe?”
> 
> She gives him a shy smile, hoping to look not overly nervous.




Slowly striding around the room, the man stops and runs his gloved hand softly across her smooth face, brushing her hair softly as he looks into her eyes.  

"Ms. Kerrigan, I do not believe you know whether or not you have business with the Empire, so keep your tongue still.  Nonetheless, I shall explain."

"Your time you spent on Tatooine was a peaceful time yes?  If only you knew the truth, the truth about your father."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 1, 2004)

Kluurz remains still, and chides himself for not investing in a thermal detonator at some point in the past.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 7, 2004)

Slowly walking around the cantina, the officer turns away from them and looks at the wall, running his hand through his hair softly.  

*"It wasn't his fault really.  He gave his life for what he believed in, and everything he worked for, strived for, turned about to be for the use of exactly what he had invented it to prevent."

"Your father, Kurt Kerrigan, was originally Chief Engineer Zein Haefoller, Lead Designer of East Wing Technology at the Maw, a top-secret Imperial Installation, built for the development of Superweapons.  He worked day and night to build weapons that would end war, end strife, that would bring the galaxy together.  He never knew what their true use was.  He believed so firmly in the Empire, the New Order, and everything it stood for.  It was only when rumors of the annihilation of Alderaan that he finally accepted it.  Accepted the tyranny of the Empire.  After he gave his resignation, he was given a Deathmark, an open bounty to anyone in the galaxy.  He fled to Tatooine, and raised a family.  You were the result Ms. Kerrigan."

"But that is history.  We must worry about the present.  I have decided, along with my loyal men here, that we are tired of the tyranny of the Empire, and wish to defect to the Rebel Alliance.  I know from the spies I employ that you two men*(Kluurz and Derrich)*were discharged from the Alliance.  An act of loyalty, and true honor, and we can all be instated to the Alliance.  Are we in agreement?"*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“You know a lot of things,”_ Alyssa scowls at him. _“And you talk a lot, but don't say anything. So, what is this all about? If you think I will trust you now. Forget it! You have forfeited everything, which might have let you appear trustworthy. Anyways, you came here for a reason...”_

_“You came in here, bullying us around, tell us you want to be friends. I'll tell you something about friends. Friends don't point guns at each other! So I guess this won't make us friends, huh?”_

  With that, Alyssa pulls out her rifle and braces it on the bar desk, pointing right at the head of the officer.

_“Shh... don't do anything stupid boys! One pull of this trigger and you are out of employment... forever. What are you going to tell your superiors about this, lying about how you lost your little boss here and how you ended up in this place out of schedule? Tsk, tsk. You think the rebels will welcome you with open arms? You're following him around like dogs. Without him, you are nothing!”_

  Turning back to the officer, she smirks and continues.

_“So, you told me my father was good with weapons? Well, I'm good with weapons, too. You better stay where you are and keep your hands down, unless you can move faster than a blaster bolt.”_

_“Now, we've got that sorted out, tell us more! And stop being stupid, or you'll stop to breathe as well! Wanna try your luck? You are welcome to try. Or do you wanna cooperate? Choice is yours.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 7, 2004)

The man sighs, his head down as he softly responds to her threat, *"Alright Ms. Kerrigan, you may have me down with that rifle, but the moment it is pulled, this entire outpost will be annihilated.  Now you may be self-sacrificing, not afraid of death.  But I do not think a woman would approve of the instant death of 114 Children now would you?  As a show of faith, Men, Lower your Rifles.*

As they look to one another, they lower their guns to the floor, standing back in attention stance.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“What can I say, I'm sometimes a little hot-tempered, but I'll try to restrain myself. Fine, now that we are on even grounds, what was it again, you were talking about?”_


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 8, 2004)

Derrich struggles back to his knees, careful not to draw the ire or attention of any of the nearby troopers. As the troopers lower their weapons, he glances back and forth between the officer and Alyssa.

"You can't trust him, he's willing to kill innocent children just to join the Rebels? That's hypocrisy."


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 8, 2004)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2004)

"Hypocrisy or not, a dozen stormtroopers leave little room for argument in my eyes," Kluurz says, "So you think that by helping us you too can get in the good books with our former employers? Offering your help can be done without sieging the bar and threatening destruction of the outpost."


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Impressed by the guts of the Trandoshan, he looks over, "I did not threaten.  But you see, I am not the one who makes the decision.  That _Victory_ Star Destroyer above orbit does however, and when my bio-signature fades, this outpost fades.  But now, we have more pressing matters, if everyone would accompany me outside, we can proceed to my stronghold here on Clak'Dor."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 9, 2004)

Kluurz scratches his chin for a moment with his wrist, still having his guns in hand, apparently in thought. After a minute he holsters his weapons.

"Alright, I'll head outside, but promise me you'll be more subtle about introducing yourself to people next time," he goes over to help Derrich to his feet, "And you're quite sure your escort is in on this with you? My friend could've lost his lunch after that rifle butt, and the food here ain't cheap."

Despite his complaints and skepticism, Kluurz appears willing to head outside. He casts a glance to wherever Curly is lying, and chuckles as he turns away to head outside.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“You do not really expect us to follow you to some stronghold of yours, where we are totally at your mercy. You must be kidding.”_


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 9, 2004)

Derrich gets to his feet with help from large Trandoshan. He nods his thanks to the larger creature then takes a step forward, looking at Alyssa. 

"Does it really appear that we have a choice?" He changes his focus to look at the officer. "Is it allowed for me to get my bag?"


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> “You do not really expect us to follow you to some stronghold of yours, where we are totally at your mercy. You must be kidding.”




Staring coldly into the woman's eyes, he clenches his left fist momentarily, then slowly releases it.  "If I had wanted you dead Ms. Kerrigan, do you really think I would have to bring you somewhere else to do it?  You are already totally at my mercy.  You should listen to the human, you have no choice.  And no, you may not get your bag, X-90224, get this man's bag."

The stormtrooper nods and walks across the room to pick up Derrich's bag.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 10, 2004)

Derrich holds up his hands, palms out and backs away from the bag a bit.

"Alright, no problem."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Well, I have a choice. I can either pull this trigger and see, if he spoke the truth and the outpost gets eradicated, or I can leave it at that. But this would mean, that I have to come with him and he will probably force me to help him in some way to achieve his twisted goals, and I'm not willing to do so. Not after this little show here. Actually, I think he's just bluffing, because he fears for his life. And rightly so.”_

_“So, mister whoever-you-are, you can go now. The discussion is over!”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 11, 2004)

"Miss... Kerrigan, right? This is not the ideal situation to be telling a bunch of Stormtroopers and their agitated commanding officer to push off. I'm sure it's within our ability to humour them for an hour or so, and suggesting we cannot cooperate with them on some level to our mutual benefit, the least we can do is listen. Right?" Kluurz asks, "And should that run into difficulties as well... well, we'll see where we go from there."


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 11, 2004)

Carefully shifting his glance over to the Trandoshan, the officer nods, "I can ask no more than that.  I assure you, I meant no threat to you at all, I just had to maintain the rouge of detaining rebels in order for us to avoid Imperial Imprisonment.  If we are going to make this work, you will have to be given restraining collars, then taken outside to my shuttlecraft where we will fly to my base here.  I assure you, upon arrival you shall be freed."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Look, if he can tell us all this here, why can't he be a bit more... precise... about the rest, hmm? I have no idea, what he is up to, but I am expecting the worst. He didn't really do anything to lessen this, yet. This whole situation makes no sense to me.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 11, 2004)

The officer slowly turns towards the door and proceeds to walk out as he coldly speaks, "Alright Ms. Kerrigan, enough with the formalities.  I offered you friendship, and you deny it, so enough with reason.  Men, execute the Rebels.  Leave nothing of this bar behind...".  He proceeds to exit the building and moments later, you hear the hum of repulsorlifts as he blasts away.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

OOC: I suppose he says that, when he is already out of line of sight, right? Because otherwise, Alyssa will shoot him... 


_“I'm technically *not* a rebel, but I'm sure you won't make a difference there...”_

With that, she shoots the Stormtrooper, who is holding the bag, twice (rapid shot), while staying in cover behind the bar.

To the others: _“Hey, don't scowl at me, he was playing tricks with us from the beginning! I should have shot him right away...”_


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 12, 2004)

Derrich gives Alyssa a 'Eh, what can you do' kind of shrug before drawing his blaster and snaping off a shot at the nearest 'trooper.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 12, 2004)

The Lead Stormtrooper nods to a troop of 6 men, as they march outside, mounting Bikes and speeding away to provide Protection for the Officer.  The man then starts to walk for the bar when Alyssa pops up and lets two shots ring from her Rifle(1st Attack, 11 + 9=20, 2nd attack 13 + 9= 22, 48 Damage) blowing out his chest and sending his corpse across the room.  As the rest scramble, Derrich unsheathes his Pistol and spits out a shot at the closest Trooper(1st Attack, 11+11=22, 2nd Attack 10+5=15, 35 Damage) blowing off his helmet, practiclly disintegrating the man's skull as he retains his cover.

Two of the Stormtroopers nearest to the door brace their rifles and let out a flurry of shots at Alyssa, considering her the deadliest.(15+4=19, 4+4=8, 14 Damage).  The other two kneel behind a chair, one of them pulling a small spherical object from his satchel as the other one screams on a Comlink, "Backup, I need Backup NOW!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 12, 2004)

Kluurz doesn't draw his blasters, instead choosing to run at the closest Stormtrooper and introduce him to a combat glove.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> To the others: “Hey, don't scowl at me, he was playing tricks with us from the beginning! I should have shot him right away...”




Kluurz shrugs.

"Let's just hope we can deal with the situation," he says.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 12, 2004)

As Kluurz gets up with a fierce push, he grips his fists and charges at the Stormtrooper on the comlink, about 3 meters away.  As he approaches, the Trooper tries to fall back, but Kluurz delivers a spiked right hook to his helmet(18+9=27, 12 Damage) shattering it to pieces.  As the plastic flies from his head, the Trandoshan finishes him with a left jab to the face(17+9=26, 15 Damage) smashing it to mush, spraying blood all over the Trandoshan's face and hand.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

OOC: (15+4=19, 4+4=8, 14 Damage) - is that even a hit, considering, that she should be in cover?

_“I told you not to do anything stupid, now it's too late. Backup won't help you there.”_

With these words, she turns her rifle towards the one who has drawn out, what is supposedly a grenade, shooting him twice (rapid shot).


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 13, 2004)

(OOC-Wasn't a Hit, I just list damage for everyone, note that I put shot at her, but didnt put that it hit her, I just put it there for clarification)

As Alyssa gracefully turns her rifle at the Stormtrooper and clicks off twin shots(1st Roll 6+9=15, 2nd Roll *20*+9=29, Critical Roll 3+9=12, Normal Hit, 24 Damage)blowing him down.  As he falls, the halfway armed Thermal Detonater rolls across the room over to where Curly Gou is lying in pain.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2004)

If there's anyone left Kluurz turns his fists on them, but otherwise moves to the thermal detonator, intending to defuse it if necessary, but pocket it for later use if not.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 13, 2004)

If there is anyone left, Derrich makes a dive towards his bag and snaps off one shot towards the remaining stormtrooper(s). If no one is left, Derrich just goes over and picks up his bag.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 13, 2004)

As almost in unison, Kluurz turns around on one foot and smashes his spiked right fist into one of the Stormtrooper's masks(1st Attack, 5+9=14, HIT, 14 Damage) shattering it.  As it flies off, the fist pushes through harder and smashes the man's face apart, spraying even more blood and flesh onto the messy Trandoshan.  At the same time, Derrich hops up and dives toward the door, firing a shot midair at the Stormtrooper's Chest(1st Attack, 4+10=14, HIT, 16 Damage)piercing through his white armor and sending him through the door, his corpse lying in the open.  As Derrich lands, he grabs his bag as Kluurz runs over and pockets the Unarmed Thermal Detonater.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

If there are any stormtroopers left, Alyssa fires more bolts at them.

_“Ok, I guess we shouldn't stay here any longer. Sorry for the mess, guys, but I'm sure it would have been even worse, if we had followed him. Could one of you grab one of those communicators and hear what they are saying there?”_

Meanwhile she ducks behind the desk and dons her combat suit, as well as her jump boots, stashing the rest of her stuff into her carrying bag.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 13, 2004)

Derrich fumbles around in his bag as he comes to his feet, pulling out his blaster rifle from its storage case while holstering his pistol at his side. He then makes a quick check through his bag, making sure nothing is obviously broken or damaged. He then looks up towards Alyssa.

"Good shooting there." He then walked over to one of the bodies and stooped down to grab one of the communicators.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Thanks! You both have been great. Any idea where to go now? Reinforcements should arrive soon. A place with low imperial presence would be best, obviously.”_

OOC: I suppose we should know the surroundings at least somewhat, so where could we go to now?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 14, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> "Good shooting there." He then walked over to one of the bodies and stooped down to grab one of the communicators.




As he stoops down and grabs the Communicator, Derrich fiddles with it a little bit as it scrambles frequencies before picking up one.  

"...Come in Retribution, this is Major Fenrir.  I repeat, Star Destroyer Retribution, please come in, this is Major Fenrir."

After a few seconds, a young voice comes onto the other end of the com, "Yes Fenrir, this is Retribution.  What is the status of the Rebel Safehouse?"

The channel is silent for a few moments as Fenrir comes back on, "Umm...everything is under control Retribution.  Though I suggest we exterminate the town, to avoid any information leakage, you know."

"Of course Major.  Turbolasers are being fed the coordinates of the town now, extermination in 7 Minutes Mark.  Make sure your out of range."

"Affirmative.  Fenrir out."

The comlink then goes silent as Derrich puts down the comlink, still kneeling.  Then, from behind Thanee, a shuffling sound is heard, with a feint sound of crying as well.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 14, 2004)

For a moment Derrich remains kneeling their next to the comlink that dropped from his fingers, face a mask of numb shock. He manages to gather himself though and quickly gets to his feet, turning to the others.

"We have to get out of here now if we want to live. And we have to get as many people as possible out of here as well. In seven minutes this place is going to be a crater."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa nods towards Derrich, then looks behind her, to see where that sound is coming from. Meanwhile she stands up and puts her bag on the bar.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 14, 2004)

Kluurz smears the spatterings of blood as he tries to wipe them off with a fistful of paper napkins.

"Seven minutes," he echoes dryly, "You think we have a chance of saving a significant number of people in that time? Hmph, seems a tad difficult, but whatever."

With one hand Kluurz slings his backpack over his shoulder, and with the other he calmly picks up Curly and drapes him over his other shoulder.

"Every little bit counts, hehe," he says darkly.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa nods. _“Every single one is significant.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alyssa nods towards Derrich, then looks behind her, to see where that sound is coming from. Meanwhile she stands up and puts her bag on the bar.




As Alyssa turns around, the cabinent opens up, and a small female human, from the looks maybe 8 years old, blonde, jumps out and clings to her leg, crying softly.  She grips tighter to the woman's leg as she begs, "Please don't let me die, please..."


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 14, 2004)

Not yet seeing the little girl that's attatched herself to Alyssa, Derrich turns back towards Kluurz. 

"Do you have any idea where we could get some sort of public address equipment _really_ fast? Either just loudspeakers to broadcast as we go or a com on a frequency that would reach more of the civilians."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 14, 2004)

Kluurz chuckles as the small girl clings to Ms. Kerrigan.

"Those human pups are adorably cute aren't they?" he says jovially and digs through his backpack for his commlink headset, "This useful? S'all I got on me in the way of communication."

With that he heads towards the door.

"We should be going, if we can figure out a way to save others while we go, there's a better chance of saving ourselves too," he heads out the door, but turns in the doorway to address the little girl, bumping Curly's head on the wall as he does so, "Where's you family youngin'? They're as good a start as any."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Speaking to the girl, Alyssa says: _“We won't let you die. You can come with us for now. Where do you live?”_

Meanwhile, she grabs her bag with one and the girl with the other hand and moves out.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 15, 2004)

The girl looks up at the beautiful woman, her eyes watery as she says, "My....home, I don't kn..know where I was born.  That ta...tall man, that the others call Curly kidnapped me...when I was two, hes enslaved me since..."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Oh dear, that won't happen again, anytime soon. But now we have to hurry, you heard what the man said.”_

Once outside, Alyssa turns her communicator to an open frequence, that will easily be picked up by others in the vincinity, maybe there is some special emergency frequency for such situations even. She tries to sound as serious as possible.

_“Attention, citizens! The Empire is going to destroy this outpost on order of Major Fenrir. The turbolaser batteries of the Victory Class Star Destroyer _Retribution_ are already aligned and will open fire within the next five minutes. Please, evacuate this site immediately. Destruction is imminent!”_

She'll repeat this message another two or three times during the next minutes, fiddling around with the frequencies a bit.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2004)

Kluurz tries to give the girl a reassuring smile, but his toothy Trandoshan grin doesn't look that nice even without the blood splattered all over him. While outside he looks for some kind of transportation.

"Alerted everyone, grabbed a couple of 'em, now we just need a way out, assuming we have no other priorities. Right?" he says, while pacing about.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Yeah, let's hurry, we havn't got much time to waste. By the way, I'm Alyssa.”_

 Turning to the little girl, Alyssa adds:  _“What's your name, kid?”_

 If there are any bikes/repulsorlifts left from the stormtroopers, if possible, Alyssa will get one of them, encouraging the guys to follow her example.

_“Don't let Curly get away yet, we'll have to have a lil discussion with him once we are in safety.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 15, 2004)

The girl trying to smile taps Alyssa softly on the shoulder and says, "Kind lady...in Dock 11, that mean Curly has a big spaceship.  I..kn.know the access codes from when we've tra...ve..velled."


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 15, 2004)

Derrich is walking towards the door, ready to scrounge up some transportation to get the whole group of them out of the city. Upon hearing the little girl though, he turns back.

"How big is this ship? Any idea how many people we could fit on it?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa grins upon hearing this. _“Alyssa, please. Looks like our friend Curly here will have a use after all. Ok, guys, what do you think? There's still a star destroyer in orbit, but I think this is the best we have so far.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 15, 2004)

Looking at the human male, the little girl, still scared replies, "I dont know...wha..what it's called, but it's..it's big, at least to me.  I..remember he told some fish men it's ca..called a, um.... IT, or YT ter-teen hundred, or something like that, I was real little...I'm sorry I can't help more..."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Must be a YT-1300 space transport then. That's big enough.”_


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 15, 2004)

A slow smile spreads across Derrich's face.

"Sounds big enough to me. Alyssa, see if you can't get some of the locals to meet us at the ship so we can get them out of here. Try to get the rest to just go anywhere safe."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“I don't think we should broadcast that we are planning to leave with the ship, there's still a star destroyer out there, remember? It's not like they are going to blast the entire planet. The citizens should be fine, if they just evacuate the outpost and keep some distance. I can only hope, that they'll do. We, however, should hurry now, as I guess the starport is part of the outpost.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 16, 2004)

The three of you, with Alyssa carrying the small girl, and Curly out cold over Klurrz's shoulder rush to the spaceport, still alerting citizens as you run through the streets.  Thanks to her fiddling channels, Alyssa managed to override a local news station and broadcast the news, leaving the streets pretty empty now, except for the occasional slacker.  

About 70 seconds later, the 5 of you come up to a large brown dome, with a set of small stairs leading into a silver area with hallways branching off to twin sides.  A sign above in Basic Reads, "Theoran Starport", with two small neon signs, one on each hallway.  The one to the left reads, "1-9", the one to the right reads,"10-18".


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa asks the girl: _“You don't happen to remember which way to the landing dock, where his ship is parked, do you?”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 16, 2004)

The little girl looks up at Alyssa and points to the signs, "Those flashy numbers mean which dock is which way.  The big spaceship is Number 11, so...", she thinks for a second, figuring which way is which, "We go right!"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Ah, silly me. I forgot for a moment, that you already told us the dock number. Well happens. All the trouble and hecticness.”_ She winks. _“Yeah, that would be right then.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 16, 2004)

The little girl coughs a few times softly and then nods.  Alyssa nods to the others and the 5 of you rush through the long hallway, passing Repair Bay, Dock Entrance, Dock 10...Dock 11.  

As you come to the large Dock 11 Symbol, you are faced by a massive pair of Double Steel Doors, with a keypad to the right of them, the panel reading, "ENTER ACCESS CODE".

The little girl taps Alyssa on the shoulder and says,"The number is, um....".  She searches through her small mind, obviously trying very hard to remember the access codes.  She grips her hair in frustration, and softly cries on Alyssa's shoulder, "No...I can't see the big number im my  head, I'm so sorry, please don't hurt me miss...All I can remember is 3..7...1...2....4....6... I can't remember the last number, please' dont hurt me!!!" she pleads over and over as she buries her face in Alyssa's upper chest.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Does it look like anything _bad_ could happen, if the code was entered wrong?

If not, Alyssa will just try the numbers with a 5 at the end.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 16, 2004)

Kluurz slaps Curly's unconcious form.

"Wake up!" he yells at him, assuming he wakes up, "Access code! Now! Or I crush your head!"

He applies a small ammount of pressure to the prone form's head, just to get the message across.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 16, 2004)

Derrich peers at the control panel, trying to use his computer knowledge and experience from the Infiltrators to determine what kind of security set up is on the pad.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 16, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Kluurz slaps Curly's unconcious form.
> 
> "Wake up!" he yells at him, assuming he wakes up, "Access code! Now! Or I crush your head!"
> 
> He applies a small ammount of pressure to the prone form's head, just to get the message across.




Curly shuffles around a little, his eyes rolled back as he comes back to life, staring at Kluurz.  Trembling, Curly tries to raise his hands, "NO!!!  I didn't mean it, Don't Kill me, I neve' hurt nohbody, ah Swear!!  Da code is...3712468 alright!  Ar!!!"



			
				wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Derrich peers at the control panel, trying to use his computer knowledge and experience from the Infiltrators to determine what kind of security set up is on the pad.




As Derrich is looking over the panel, a voice comes from behind him, cold, dark, and somewhat familiar.

"Hold it right there Lt. Telein.  You will not leave this planet, I will make sure of that.  Now, turn around, and surrender yourselves to me, or we shall all die..."


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 16, 2004)

Derrich slowly turns around with his held out to his side, blaster rifle hanging from its strap at his side.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 16, 2004)

As Derrich turns around, he sees Fenrir standing there, his eyes coldly locked upon the human.  As Fenrir slowly approaches, he pulls out a medium sized black weapon, something unique that is hardly ever seen anymore.  Something completly lethal...

A Disruptor Rifle, with the charge light glowing green, aimed straight at Derrich.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“8 would have been my second gues... oh, crap!”_

Alyssa enters the code. If the doors open, at least they'll have cover.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 17, 2004)

Derrich glances out of the corner of his eyes at both Kluurz and Alyssa.

"Listen, it's me he wants, you two just take the girl and get out of here."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2004)

"Hmm," Kluurz narrows his eyes at Fenrir, "So nice to see you again, officer."

He shifts Curly's bulk on his shoulder, and waits for a moment.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 17, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Derrich glances out of the corner of his eyes at both Kluurz and Alyssa.
> 
> "Listen, it's me he wants, you two just take the girl and get out of here."




Fenrir slowly stops moving, the Rifle still aimed directly at Derrich's Chest.  He slowly glares at him and nods at a clock on the wall.

"Three minutes Lt.  You have two choices.  One, all three of you surrender yourselves to me and you will be taken to a destination of my choosing.  Two, you try to resist, either by making a run for the ship, which would result in me vaporizing the small child in that lovely woman's arms, and then proceeding to do the same to all of you, or attacking me, which would result in being annihilated by the Turbolasers.  Your call."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2004)

OOC: Did the door to the hangar open after entering the code?


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 17, 2004)

Derrich flashes a half smile at the Imperial.

"I'm not sure that decision is solely mine to make, sir."


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Did the door to the hangar open after entering the code?




OOC: Yes it did, sorry for not mentioning it, I didn't get to sleep till 6 that night.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Taking advantage of the distracting talk, Alyssa quickly pushes the girl through the open doorway and around the corner, into the hangar, so that both of them cannot be seen by the major anymore. All the way, she makes sure, that her own body is between the girl and the disruptor rifle. Inside she drops her bag and draws her blaster pistol.

_“Hide! Quick!”_ she whispers to the girl.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2004)

Kluurz tries to direct Fenrir's attention on himself, and away from Alyssa and the girl.

"I believe you forgot an option sir," he states simply.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Taking advantage of the distracting talk, Alyssa quickly pushes the girl through the open doorway and around the corner, into the hangar, so that both of them cannot be seen by the major anymore. All the way, she makes sure, that her own body is between the girl and the disruptor rifle. Inside she drops her bag and draws her blaster pistol.
> 
> _“Hide! Quick!”_ she whispers to the girl.




With the sudden rush of movement, and ignoring the Trandoshan speaking to him, Fenrir aims at the woman's chest and unleashes a shot of charged Green Energy(1st Attack, *20*+4=24, Critical Confirmation, 17+4=21, HIT, Damage Roll=3+2=5 Wound Damage)smashing into her chest and bursting apart, scorching her face badly.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 18, 2004)

Derrich quickly snatches his blaster rifle up and fires a shot towards Fenrir. He then moves towards Alyssa and the girl, trying to push them both behind the door while getting cover for himself.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 18, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Derrich quickly snatches his blaster rifle up and fires a shot towards Fenrir. He then moves towards Alyssa and the girl, trying to push them both behind the door while getting cover for himself.




Derrich unleashes the Blaster Rifle and clicks the trigger(1st Attack, 10+8=18, HIT, 21 Damage) ripping through his uniform and knocking him to the floor.  As Fenrir falls down, Derrich dives towards Alyssa, tackling her behind the door and safely out of range of Fenrir.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 18, 2004)

Derrich glances over at Kluurz while keeping his rifle trained on the prone form of Fenrir.

"Kill him or take him with us?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa winces, as the disruptor bolt hits her and burns right into her skin.

_“Knock him out, don't kill him yet! And remove his communicator, if you can.”_

Once the girl is safe, Alyssa draws her blaster pistol and moves back to the door, taking a shot at Fenrir from cover.

OOC: Pistol is set to stun. Stun DC 24.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alyssa winces, as the disruptor bolt hits her and burns right into her skin.
> 
> _“Knock him out, don't kill him yet! And remove his communicator, if you can.”_
> 
> ...




As the woman pops out of the corner, she glares down at the fallen Officer and clicks the trigger of the Heavy Blaster(Stun Attack, 16+9=25, HIT, Fort Save, 6+6=12, Fail, Stunned for 9 Rounds).  

As the blue bolt makes contact with him, Fenrir's body shakes and then passes out, his hand a few inches from the disruptor rifle.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Immediately after hitting the officer, Alyssa moves towards him, to remove his communicator and the rifle. She removes the clip and throws the weapon through the door into the hangar, stashing the clip into her pocket. She also searches him quickly, seeing if he has some sort of id chip, keycard or anything like that.

_“What do you think, how did he find us here? Maybe he just followed us...”_

_“Anyways, we should take care, that he doesn't wake up anytime soon, but just in case, we shouldn't let him die. Let's just take him inside and close the door.”_

With that, she moves back into the hangar, taking a look at the ship.

_“Can anyone of you pilot this by chance? I might be able to, but I'm not really used to flying space transports. But I could help with the navigations.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 18, 2004)

As Alyssa searches his body, the only she finds is a small red Chronograph, with digital numbers counting down.  As she examines it, it reads, "70..69..68..67...."


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 18, 2004)

Derrich raises his right hand up a bit, almost halfheartedly.

"I've been flying my whole life, so I can pilot this."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Can you get us out of here in, say... 60 seconds?”_

Alyssa then shows Derrich and Kluurz the countdown timer.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 18, 2004)

"Well, in all honesty," Derrich looks both Kluurz and Alyssa straight in the eye, "I should be able to, if we go now."

He takes off towards the freighter.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

As the three of them turn and run towards the ship, Curly groggily comes fully back to his senses.  As he feels their rapid movement, he closes his eyes again, feigning sleep.  About 10 Seconds later Derrich gets to the Entrance Ramp and quickly runs inside, everyone else folllowing him inside. 

As the ramp inside closes, Derrich quickly runs to the cockpit.  As he enters, he sees a 2 seated control area, all computers off and no lights glowing anywhere.  From the looks of it, it may take a little while to get the ship powered up, but with some fancy work, the process can possibly be shortened(49 Seconds Remaining)


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 19, 2004)

Derrich quickly runs through a mental checklist of YT-1300 start-up procedures, flipping switches and hitting buttons as fast as he can.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Derrich quickly runs through a mental checklist of YT-1300 start-up procedures, flipping switches and hitting buttons as fast as he can.




As time is of the essence, Derrich quickly blasts through what needed to power this heap up.  Getting faster, Derrich quickly executes a string of commands(Pilot Check 14+16=30, Decrease Start Up time from 3 Rounds to 1 Round).  Almost instantly, the ship hums to life, monitors coming alive all around, lights flashing as the engines blast online, Technical Data flowing all around the Human.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 19, 2004)

Turning on the repulsors and retracting the landing legs, Derrich prepares to get the ship moving but glances back over his shoulder first.

"Does anyone know if this thing has guns and if so, can anyone use them?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Let's go!”_

Alyssa dropped the timer, grabbed the girl and her bag and hustled into the ship.

Once inside, she turns to Kluurz: _“How about you wake him up,”_ pointing at Curly, _“and ask him where he keeps the ownership papers of the ship? I think it's time for a little donation.”_ She nods her head towards the girl.

Then, after Derrich makes the note about the ship's guns: _“Not sure, if I can hit anything with them, I'll try my best.”_

She then moves off towards the lower deck gun pod, mounting it to take some practice shots off at Major Fenrir, who should still be lying inside the hangar, while they take off.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 19, 2004)

"I have some medical training, you should let me look at that injury once we're clear of here," Kluurz suggests to Alyssa as she moves away.

He proceeds to discard Curly onto the floor like so much unwanted baggage before kneeling down next to him.

"Wakey, wakey!" he says, taking a firm grip of the human's jaw and shaking him awake, "Where's the papers for this ship kept? Speak now or never again."

Kluurz narrows his eyes threateningly at the human, and awaits a response.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“That would be great. Thank you!”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Let's go!”_
> 
> Alyssa dropped the timer, grabbed the girl and her bag and hustled into the ship.
> 
> ...




As the ship forcefully begins to float from the ground, Alyssa spins the pod, aiming it's guiding lasers directly at Fenrir.  As she aims, he shakes his head, still drowsy from the stun shot, and looks ahead at Alyssa, glaring at him in the gun pod.  Alyssa softly waves to him and clicks of a barrage of shots(10+11=21, HIT, 70 Damage) ripping him, and the entire area around him to shreads.  Alyssa sits back and watches as Derrich hits on the thrusters, taking them away from the hanger.  No less than 10 seconds later, the entire Outpost goes up in a barrage of Turbolaser fire, annihilating the entire area.



			
				festy_dog said:
			
		

> He proceeds to discard Curly onto the floor like so much unwanted baggage before kneeling down next to him.
> 
> "Wakey, wakey!" he says, taking a firm grip of the human's jaw and shaking him awake, "Where's the papers for this ship kept? Speak now or never again."
> 
> Kluurz narrows his eyes threateningly at the human, and awaits a response.




As Kluurz grips Curly, he suddenly juts up, his eyes turning to face the Trandoshan as he squirmed for freedom.

*"Awright ya ram' lizard, I'll tell ya.  Jeez, cut it out!!"*


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 19, 2004)

With the freighter's engines at full throttle, Derrich begins a run for deep space while checking the scanner to try and find an angle out of the atmosphere that will allow him to get past the ship in orbit. He also managed to slip on the shipboard communications headset.

"Listen up guys. It is going to get really crazy once we're in space, so strap everyone in. And does anyone have any ideas where we could jump to once we're clear?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

After that is taken care of, Alyssa heads back to the others.

_“Hey Derrich, did you know that bastard? He seemed totally crazy. How can they give a person like that the command over a star destroyer!? That is completely beyond me. Anyways, they'll need a bit more than a bacta tank to patch him back together. I think we have heard the last of that man.”_

Turning to Kluurz then, Alyssa adds: _“I'd like to get back to your offer. I really wouldn't want to run around with that wound uncared. Thank you!”_

She'll keep an eye on Curly and the girl meanwhile.

_“Hey Curly, this girl here said you have kidnapped her. How about you tell us what's up with that, like where she came from and all that? I'm sure it must weigh like a stone on your soul right now.”_


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 19, 2004)

"Actually I don't know the man, as much as he seemed to know me. But it's the Imperial navy, I don't think they ever promoted based on merit anyway."


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Hey Curly, this girl here said you have kidnapped her. How about you tell us what's up with that, like where she came from and all that? I'm sure it must weigh like a stone on your soul right now.”_




Curly looks up at the tall woman and spits in her face, a grim look across him.

*"Ah don't answer questions to women"*


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> With the freighter's engines at full throttle, Derrich begins a run for deep space while checking the scanner to try and find an angle out of the atmosphere that will allow him to get past the ship in orbit. He also managed to slip on the shipboard communications headset.
> 
> "Listen up guys. It is going to get really crazy once we're in space, so strap everyone in. And does anyone have any ideas where we could jump to once we're clear?"




As Derrich continues to push on the engines, the ship blasts through the dank atmosphere.  About 20 seconds later, the color fades to pure black, with a few glimmering stars around.  Directly ahead of him, the sensors detect a mass of objects, but Derrich didn't need the scanners to see them.

Directly ahead, a _Victory_ Class Star Destroyer, with two Light Freighters at it's sides, and a nest of TIE's swarming around the area.  The net around orbit seems to be pretty tight, with only a few tiny holes in the defense here and there.  

As Derrich analyzes the area, the comlink shuffles and a cultured voice comes on the line.

*"Attention Space Transport, this is Imperial Star Destroyer Retribution.  You are leaving a currently hostile planet, and a temporary Planetary Lockdown has been enforced until the situation has been resolved.  I will need you Clearance Codes in order to verify you are not one of the hostiles.  Please remain stationary and transmit."*


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 19, 2004)

Not slowing down, Derrich responds to the star destroyer, purposely cutting the feed in and out.

"Come...pssst...having....pssst...-culties. ...psstt...again Star Dest....pssst...communication...psst."

Hoping that'll buy them a few seconds, he switches back over to shpboard communications.

"Alyssa, did Fenrir have anything remotely similar to clearance codes on him when you searched him?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“No, sorry. He had nothing on him. Only that darned timer. Just tell them, that there was no information about a planetary lockdown? I mean, there *was* no information about a planetary lockdown. Maybe tell them, that you picked up some strange emergency radio broadcast, that the whole outpost has to be evacuated?”_

Meanwhile Alyssa turns to Curly, while cleaning herself.

_“So you don't answer questions to women, eh? Do you answer questions to boots?”_

She then puts one of her (quite heavy) boots right on his throat.

OOC: I'm assuming Curly is still lying on the ground, since he just woke up...

_“We can go on, I have knives, blasters, maybe we'll find something you are more comfortable to talk to. So, let me ask again, what's the story of the girl?”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

As the woman's presses her heavy boot into his neck, Curly squirms around, begging her for mercy, trying to get free of the grip.

*"GHA....ah...k!!!!  P...please....I'm be...begging you....let me...meh go....please I'll do.....anything you .....want.  Please...!!!!!"*


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 19, 2004)

"Great," Derrich mumbles under his breath before flipping the outbound communications back on.

"We got our communications array repaired down here Star Destroyer _Retribution_. We picked up an emergency signal to evacuate the port."

While talking, Derrich is also looking over his screens, trying to find something to hide behind or the best vector to make a run from.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> "Great," Derrich mumbles under his breath before flipping the outbound communications back on.
> 
> "We got our communications array repaired down here Star Destroyer _Retribution_. We picked up an emergency signal to evacuate the port."
> 
> While talking, Derrich is also looking over his screens, trying to find something to hide behind or the best vector to make a run from.




All is silent on the comline for a few moments, then it crackles back to life.

*"Space Transport, this is the Retribution.  By Imperial Authority I am hereby placing you under Imperial Arrest for Rebel Sympathization.  You are ordered to power down your ship completly and prepare to be towed into Docking Storage.  Any failure to comply will result in neutrilization of your ship.  Please stand by for tractor lock."*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“That was faster than I thought. I'll give you a free advice, Curly. Don't act like that again, if you are not man enough to back your words up. And never ever spit at me again. This time was free. Next time I'll take your life as a compensation.”_

_“Now, tell me about the girl. Start where you met her the first time.”_

She steps back from him, after that, and sits down somewhere near her bag to take off the heavy jump boots and get more comfortable footwear on.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

As the tall woman sits down, Curly sits up against the wall, coughing slightly as he tries to breathe normally.  Although Curly was a pathological liar, and a sexist, he valued his life most, and he knew even though Alyssa was a pretty face, she wouldn't hesitate to kill him.

*"It was...a while ago.  I can't remember how long exactly, but I think about 6 years ago.  Her father was a moisture farmer on Tatooine, and he put in a word at the local Mos Taike cantina, he was looking for a hand to help.  The pay was good, so I decided to take up the job.  He was a kind old man, very honest, and very loyal to his family."*

Curly looks down shamefully and breathes in deeply, *"After about 3 years of work, I was like a part of the family to him, his wife gave birth to their first child, a baby girl, Cayla.  Everyone, including me, was happy.  Times were good."

"Then, about 2 years later, her father and I got into a bit of a fight, and he fired me.  I was furious, after 5 years of hard work, he just fired me.  So I stole Cayla, brutally beat his wife with a hammer, and ran away with her.  Ever since then, I've...used her."*


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 19, 2004)

"Bad news. The Star Destroyer up ahead decided we're sympathizers. I'm making a run for it unless any of you actually want to be taken prisoner. Hold on tight back there, and if either of you could run guns or find us a route out of here while I'm flying this thing, let me know now."

Derrich pulls the ship up and back, going full speed away from the Star Destroyer at an oblique angle.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa shakes her head. _“Damn, that doesn't sound good. I'm sorry, but we have to continue our little chat later.”_

She quickly searches for something to bind Curly (rope, cable binders, tape, whatever is there) and ties him up nicely, binding his arms behind the back and the feet close together.

_“Don't move!”_

She then tells the girl _“Cayla? Please alarm me, if he tries to free himself, ok? I'll be right here.”_ She points to the nearby cockpit. _“And stay in sight, please.”_

Alyssa then takes a seat near Derrich and tries to quickly plot a course, heading towards Tatooine for now, lacking any better idea.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> "Bad news. The Star Destroyer up ahead decided we're sympathizers. I'm making a run for it unless any of you actually want to be taken prisoner. Hold on tight back there, and if either of you could run guns or find us a route out of here while I'm flying this thing, let me know now."
> 
> Derrich pulls the ship up and back, going full speed away from the Star Destroyer at an oblique angle.




As soon as he fires up his thrusters, a barrage of TIE Fighter's begin to swarm towards the YT-1300, only about 30 seconds away right now.  As Derrich continues to push the engines, a shuffle comes onto the Comlink followed by a voice, but a different one this time, *"YT-1300, this is Captain Marco Drix of the 11th X-Wing Division, Rebel Alliance.  We were passing through and see that you seem to have gotten into a bit of Imperial trouble.  Normally we try to stay clear of conflicts like this one, but it so happens that that the ship your currently flying has some important information we need, and we are ordered to help you get out of this mess.  We'll hold off the TIE's long enough for you to make the jump, High Command requests that you jump to coordinates X 9284.12, Y 2930.42, Z 4501.2, about 40 Parsecs from here.  We'll give you the details when your there.  Drix out."*

With the fading of the voice, to the right side of the cockpit about 12 X-Wings come into sight, arranging into combat formation at the TIE's.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 19, 2004)

Derrich's face splits in a huge smile.

"Copy that Captain Drix. Thanks for the save and we'll see you on the other side as soon as we can."

He looks over at Alyssa in the other chair.

"You get those coordinates?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa cancels her current input and enters the new coordinates.

_“Nine-two-eight-four-dot-one-two, two-nine-three-zero-dot-four-two, four-five-zero-one-dot-two. Fourty Parsecs to go. Done!”_

_“I'm really looking forward to find out in what kind of mess we have brought ourselves here. But at least it seems like our pick of an escape route was quite lucky, indeed.”_


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 20, 2004)

"Honestly, I'm just pretty shocked we got out of this whole thing alive. So far at least."

Once far enough away from the planet, Derrich pulls the hyperdrive lever on the ship.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> "Honestly, I'm just pretty shocked we got out of this whole thing alive. So far at least."
> 
> Once far enough away from the planet, Derrich pulls the hyperdrive lever on the ship.




As Derrich pulls back the lever, the stars stretch out into long strings of white and the ship blasts off into Hyperspace(Astrogate Check *20*+4=24, Auto Success).  While shaky for a few moments, the tension eases down and the transport glides easily past the stars towards it's destination.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 20, 2004)

Kluurz dug through his pack, looking for the medpac he thought he had, and watching Alyssa give Curly a much needed lesson in respect. He grunts and rolls his eyes upon realising he had already used it some time ago. With the intent to get medical supplies he heads towards the back of the ship and starts nosing around.

"Hey Curly! You got any-" Kluurz is cut off by Derrich's warning.



			
				wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> "Bad news. The Star Destroyer up ahead decided we're sympathizers. I'm making a run for it unless any of you actually want to be taken prisoner. Hold on tight back there, and if either of you could run guns or find us a route out of here while I'm flying this thing, let me know now."




He hurries to the nearest gun turret and straps himself in.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Once they are out of harms way, Alyssa gets back to Curly, sending Cayla into the cockpit, where she can watch the stars fly by, if she likes to.

_“Where were we? Ah, right. The girl. Cayla. I have one question for you. So you were fired by her father, probably for good reason, I suppose, but what the hell has this to do with his wife and his daughter!? Oh well, better do not answer, I really don't want to hear more of this crap, I already have difficulties to restrain myself. One thing, though, was her mother still alive, when you left them, or did you leave her dead?”_

_“Ok, I think you'll agree, that it was wrong to take the girl with you, and whatever you have done to her in the last years. I think it would just be fair, altho surely not enough, that you transfer the ownership of this space transport to her as a sort of compensation. A sincere apology for what you did would also be adviseable.”_

 Alyssa looks up to Derrich and Kluurz. _“Hope you have no problem with this guys...”_

_“And then there is another thing, Curly. The rebel officer said there is something on this ship, something of importance. It probably was the reason as well, why the imperial forces did want to take us prisoner. What and where is it?”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alyssa looks up to Derrich and Kluurz. “Hope you have no problem with this guys...”




"Hooray for vigilante justice," Kluurz shrugs and smiles, "Before you answer those questions though Curly, you'd best tell me where you keep medical supplies on this thing, lest I need to use them on you once Ms. Kerrigan is done."

He smiles again, and his blood red eyes narrow on Curly as he awaits an answer.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Once they are out of harms way, Alyssa gets back to Curly, sending Cayla into the cockpit, where she can watch the stars fly by, if she likes to.




Cayla nods very respectfully to Alyssa and softly says, *"Tha..thank you Kind lady.  I've never seen real stars before." * Cayla then proceeds to happily sit besides Derrich and peacefully watch the stars.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Where were we? Ah, right. The girl. Cayla. I have one question for you. So you were fired by her father, probably for good reason, I suppose, but what the hell has this to do with his wife and his daughter!? Oh well, better do not answer, I really don't want to hear more of this crap, I already have difficulties to restrain myself. One thing, though, was her mother still alive, when you left them, or did you leave her dead?”_




Curly, getting sick of the woman's repeated questions, looks up and coldly says, *"Dead.  I killed the mom, left her like a dog on the desert floor."  *Curly coldly laughs as he closes his eyes.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Ok, I think you'll agree, that it was wrong to take the girl with you, and whatever you have done to her in the last years. I think it would just be fair, altho surely not enough, that you transfer the ownership of this space transport to her as a sort of compensation. A sincere apology for what you did would also be adviseable.”_




Curly squirms slightly and then breaks out into hysterical laughter, *"What would that ugly little mutt, a Woman do with my ship.  Give it to a bloody womp rat, it has more brains than her."*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“And then there is another thing, Curly. The rebel officer said there is something on this ship, something of importance. It probably was the reason as well, why the imperial forces did want to take us prisoner. What and where is it?”_




Curly coldly stares at her and hocks up something in his mouth, and then proceeds to spit in her face, following up by rolling over and biting her hard on the leg, putting all of his force into his jaw.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 20, 2004)

Derrich shakes his head slightly.

"No worries here. I got all my entertainment from knocking him out earlier."


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Derrich shakes his head slightly.
> 
> "No worries here. I got all my entertainment from knocking him out earlier."




Ignoring the fight in the back, as she is pretty confident that Alyssa will put Curly back in his place, Cayla looks over to Derrich and softly asks him, *"Why are the Shiny men so mean to me?  I didn't even say anything to them when they visited Curly in his Spaceship, and they hit me with a gun."*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*



> *"...Give it to a bloody womp rat, it has more brains than her."*




_“It surely has more brains than you... hell, my blaster has more brains than you!”_



> Curly coldly stares at her and hocks up something in his mouth, and then proceeds to spit in her face, following up by rolling over and biting her hard on the leg, putting all of his force into his jaw.




_“You surely do not value your life high...”_

Alyssa draws her blaster and shoots at him twice. The weapon still set to stun, however. Afterwards she hits him over the head with the pistol, so he will be out cold for a while. She then angrily moves off to wash her face and comes back to hopefully get some medical treatment on her wounds done finally.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 20, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Ignoring the fight in the back, as she is pretty confident that Alyssa will put Curly back in his place, Cayla looks over to Derrich and softly asks him, *"Why are the Shiny men so mean to me?  I didn't even say anything to them when they visited Curly in his Spaceship, and they hit me with a gun."*





Derrich does a double take and looks at the little girl. 

"Wait, you mean the guys in the white armor? They were here, on this ship?"


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

Cayla looks up at him and nods to him, yawning afterwards, tired from a long day.

*"Yes kind sir, I think about 3 days ago, Curly parked the big spaceship at the building, and he told me to go into the back room and not say a word.  Then the shiny men came, but they looked around and found me, and when I said Hello, he hit me with his gun.  There was another man too, actually two men, one was a tall, Shiny Black man, he was very scary, but nicer than the Shiny men, and the other was a really tall buff bald man, with a long black gun over his shoulder.  They had a big long talk in front of me, and they were talking to Curly too."*


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> She then angrily moves off to wash her face and comes back to hopefully get some medical treatment on her wounds done finally.




As Alyssa returns to the cabin, still angry from Curly's makeshift assault, she looks down and sees Curly sprawled over the floor, his eyes rolled back, showing pure white as he occasionally shakes a little bit.

Moments later, the ship jerks forward and back, as it comes out of Hyperspace.  A bronze statue Curly had sitting on a shelf falls over and smacks into his skull, rolling over and leaving a large red bruise as Curly wakes up, crying, his face covered in tears.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 21, 2004)

Derrich looks up as the ship comes out of hyperspace and begins running the nav computer to figure out where they are.

"Looks like we reached out destination. Interesting news though, apparently some Stormtroopers were here on this ship a few days ago."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Really? Hope they didn't find what they were looking for...”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2004)

Kluurz frowns, Curly was unconscious before he had answered his question. Thus he goes to look for medical supplies himself that may be on the ship, and should he find some he'll use them on Alyssa to take care of the major wound, and the bite from Curly if necessary. If he doesn't find any he'll use the medical kit in his equipment.

"I swear, if you didn't want him alive I'd have broken his arms and legs and left him in the vacuum by now," he says while tending Alyssa's injuries, "You know... I could dislocate his shoulders if it'd help."

Kluurz gets the same unnerving look in his eye that he had while crushing stormtrooper helmets with his hands. The now-drying blood splattered on him doesn't help.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Eh, sorry, he was getting on my nerves. Well, maybe I should leave the interrogation stuff to you, anyways. You seem to be better at that, naturally. It'd be good to find out about what the imperials were looking for here and whether they have found it or not, tho. And I really want him to sign the ship's transfer to the girl, that would be the very least he could do.”_ Alyssa winks.

 After Kluurz took care of her wounds, Alyssa adds: _“Thank you, it's feeling better already. And I'm not sure if it really helps to actually hurt him that much. Sure, it would get the point across, but then again, it just doesn't feel right to me. On the other hand, this guy surely deserves a lot of punishment for what he has done in the past. But taking away his wealth, giving it to the girl, and leaving him like that does probably hurt more than pain. And it is just, after all.”_


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 21, 2004)

Derrich looks back over at Cayla.

"I'm sorry the man hit you. But do you remember anything that the men with the guns talked to Curly about?"


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 22, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Derrich looks back over at Cayla.
> 
> "I'm sorry the man hit you. But do you remember anything that the men with the guns talked to Curly about?"




Cayla shuffles in her seat a little bit and then begins to think,*"Well, the White Shiny men didn't really talk much at all, especially when the Shiny Black man came on.  But he didn't have a gun, he just talked to the bald man a lot.  Once in a while he would talk to Curly, but Curly was quiet most of the time.  Something about, "execute her, leave no evidence...."  I can't really remember completly, but it might come back to me.  After they left, they gave Curly a black folder with a pretty golden shape on the front, like a Sun with 6 squares coming out of it.  That's all I can think of right now."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> “Eh, sorry, he was getting on my nerves. Well, maybe I should leave the interrogation stuff to you, anyways. You seem to be better at that, naturally. It'd be good to find out about what the imperials were looking for here and whether they have found it or not, tho. And I really want him to sign the ship's transfer to the girl, that would be the very least he could do.” Alyssa winks.




Kluurz nods, taking in Alyssa's advice and suggestions.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> After Kluurz took care of her wounds, Alyssa adds: “Thank you, it's feeling better already. And I'm not sure if it really helps to actually hurt him that much. Sure, it would get the point across, but then again, it just doesn't feel right to me. On the other hand, this guy surely deserves a lot of punishment for what he has done in the past. But taking away his wealth, giving it to the girl, and leaving him like that does probably hurt more than pain. And it is just, after all.”




Kluurz just smiles.

"You think a lot don't you?" he asks, and chuckles, "But I'd wager you come to the right conclusions. You're alright by me Ms. Kerrigan."

His attention returns to Curly.

"As for you," he cracks his knuckles, "Cooperating with this nice lady here would have been the easy way out. Now _I'm_ gonna be asking the questions. Of course you can cooperate now and avoid the lost teeth and fractured ribs that I'd love to dish out, but personally I'd advise against that because I haven't had a good punching bag in long while."

Kluurz removes his combat gloves and sticks them in his belt. [ooc: Going to do subdual damage if he feels the desire to slap Curly around.]


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 22, 2004)

Curly shakes a little bit and opens his eyes, expecting the woman to be standing above him.  As he sees Kluurz, a wave of fear strikes him as he thinks to himself,_"Why the Trandoshan?  I could have tolerated the woman, the human, even the bloody Imperials, but why did I have to get waked up by the Trandoshan?  I hate this day..."_

Curly sighs softly and calmly says, *"Look lizzie, I've had a hell of a day, I've been tackled, shot with stun blasters, hit, and had a bloody statue fall on me, whatever it was.  I don't feel like getting my head turned into a pile of mush at the moment, so just tell me what you want to know"*


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 22, 2004)

Derrich flips in the in-ship comm on again.

"Apparently the Imperials gave Curly a black folder with a gold sun on it. See if you can find the folder and find out what he was doing talking to the Imps. I'm going to go back to active scans and see if I can figure out why the Rebels would want us here, or who we're supposed to meet or what."


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 22, 2004)

As Derrich works some controls on the scanners, a few blips appear, indicating some kind of energy reading.  Seconds later, a the squadron of X-Wings under Cpt. Drix's command appear from Hyperspace, trailed seconds later by a Corellian Corvette and a Mon Calamari Capital Ship, all arranged into a near perfect formaton.  

At the same time, the comlink shuffles a bit, and a familiar voice comes on the line, *"YT-1300, this is Captain Drix.  Thank you for proceeding to the provided coordinates, I assure you we are not here to harm you.  Here is what we need to do.  There isin't really any planet near here that's Rebel Friendly enough to park a Mon Calamari Ship at, so we would like it if you can fly at Docking Speed into Docking Bay 23, Port Side on the ship itself.  Once there, we'll send some men and explain everything.  Affirmative?"*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> "Apparently the Imperials gave Curly a black folder with a gold sun on it. See if you can find the folder and find out what he was doing talking to the Imps."




"Start with explaining what the pilot told us about," Kluurz says, and pats Curly on the head.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 22, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Start with explaining what the pilot told us about," Kluurz says, and pats Curly on the head.




At the sound of Derrich's voice, Curly shudders, shaking his head back and forth.

*"If I tell you, He'll kill me, there's no questioning it, I'll be a dead man."*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*



> "You think a lot don't you?" he asks, and chuckles, "But I'd wager you come to the right conclusions. You're alright by me Ms. Kerrigan."




Alyssa laughs for a moment. _“Well, I guess so... and call me Alyssa, please.”_ With a smile on her lips she goes to a nearby bench, outside of Curly's reach, and sits down comfortably. She had enough of his assaults for today.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alyssa laughs for a moment. “Well, I guess so... and call me Alyssa, please.”




"Alright then, Alyssa," he grins and turns to Curly.



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> "If I tell you, He'll kill me, there's no questioning it, I'll be a dead man."




"Derrich? He wouldn't hurt a fly... well I tell a lie, he'd probably swat them dead, annoying little buggers they are. Similar fate goes for Imperials too, except it involes a blaster. Nonetheless, I'd doubt he'd kill you for telling us all what we want to know," Kluurz says, then takes a moment to think, "How about we start with the easy ones and work our way up to the tough questions? Now just to get the ball rolling I'll ask an unrelated question: Why do you dislike women so much?"


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 24, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Derrich? He wouldn't hurt a fly... well I tell a lie, he'd probably swat them dead, annoying little buggers they are. Similar fate goes for Imperials too, except it involes a blaster. Nonetheless, I'd doubt he'd kill you for telling us all what we want to know," Kluurz says, then takes a moment to think,



Curly shakes his head violently, his eyes closed as the blood softly dampens his face.

*"It's not Derrich I'm worried about Lizzie.  It's.... I can't say...*


			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "How about we start with the easy ones and work our way up to the tough questions? Now just to get the ball rolling I'll ask an unrelated question: Why do you dislike women so much?"




Curly lies his head back and takes in a deep breath, exhausted from the day he's had.  

*"None of your business Lizzie.  Leave me alone..."*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa stands up and leaves the room. In the doorway, she turns around and says to Kluurz: _“I'll go and take a look at the air lock, if we can dump him during flight.”_ With that she moves out.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 24, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> "It's not Derrich I'm worried about Lizzie. It's.... I can't say..."
> 
> "None of your business Lizzie. Leave me alone..."




"Heh, how cute, 'Lizzie'. Sounds kinda like that human name I heard once..." Kluurz says, and taps the floor next to him, "Bah, I can't remember, but my name's Kluurz. Use it."



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> “I'll go and take a look at the air lock, if we can dump him during flight.”




Kluurz rubs his hands together and smiles as though he were about to receive a birthday present.

"Well then Curly, if you don't feel like talking I'd love to see the effect of hard vacuum on your squishy human body. You gotta be useful for something, right?" Kluurz grins joyously, "Well, either that or you can reconsider whether or not you're going to talk. By the time I'm finished with you, you'd be begging to be thrown out of the ship. That of course is assuming you're still able to talk once I'm finished."

He chuckles light-heartedly as he picks up Curly with one hand and punches him in the stomach with the other.

"Whoever this other person who's going to kill you is, they currently haven't got you tied up and being beaten. So it's in your best interest to cooperate, if only to prolong your life temporarily, but isn't that the intended goal of every living thing's actions?" he says, and laughs at his own dark joke before punching Curly in the jaw.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 25, 2004)

As Kluurz punches Curly in the jaw, three of his teeth, along with a flush of blood fly out of the Human's mouth, all over Kluurz's fist.  Curly drops onto the floor like a fish, screaming in pain as he tries to pick up his teeth and put them back in his mouth.

*"PLEASE STOP!!!!! I'M BEGGING YOU!!!!! I'LL TELL YOU ANYTHING!!!!"* Curly screams as he whimpers on the floor, his face covered in blood and tears.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 25, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> "PLEASE STOP!!!!! I'M BEGGING YOU!!!!! I'LL TELL YOU ANYTHING!!!!" Curly screams as he whimpers on the floor, his face covered in blood and tears.




"There's a good lad. Now we're seeing eye-to-eye," Kluurz beams, "Now let me give you a hand there, I have some medical training. Open your mouth and hold still while I reset your teeth. If you don't do it right you could get a gum infection, very bad. While I'm doing that you can think about the answers to the questions I posed earlier."

Kluurz will calmly pick up Curly's missing teeth and try to put them back in place if possible. He'll force open Curly's jaw if he has to, but intends to undo the damage he did.

"See the difference between cooperation and resistance? I'll get you something for the pain if it bothers you too much," Kluurz says, and sits himself down nearby Curly.

As he awaits answers he wipes the blood on his knuckles off on his sleeve.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "There's a good lad. Now we're seeing eye-to-eye," Kluurz beams, "Now let me give you a hand there, I have some medical training. Open your mouth and hold still while I reset your teeth. If you don't do it right you could get a gum infection, very bad. While I'm doing that you can think about the answers to the questions I posed earlier."
> 
> Kluurz will calmly pick up Curly's missing teeth and try to put them back in place if possible. He'll force open Curly's jaw if he has to, but intends to undo the damage he did.




As Kluurz offers him this, Curly shakes his head, wiping his face off as he replies,*"I'll beh fine, jus' teeth.*  As he cracks his neck, he lies back and closes his eyes, the blood still wet on his face as he speaks.

*"3 weeks ago, I was chartered by some bloody Imperial, I never got his name.  You see, I kind of stole some prototype hyperdrives from an Imperial Facility, and in repayence of this service my bounty would be taken off."*

*"This man, whoever he was, met me here with some Stormtroopers I guess you call em.  He was a tall guy, with pure black armor with a black cloak over it, spikes on the shoulders.  He was a Human, he had long silver hair, and a very unique voice, I've never heard one like it.  He carried a sword on his waist, not a Vibroblade, kind of like one, but the blade was different, looked very old, with gold symbols on it.  He brought this other guy with him, some bald mercenary, named Darex I think.  Had this massive bloody gun, I mean this thing was huge.  Bigger than one of those E-WEB's."

"Anyway, this man, the Imperial, wanted me fly this Darex to some remote moon in the middle of nowhere.  This planet wasn't even on any info database or nav comp, It was just like it never existed.  Nothing lived there, except Darex I guess had some friends here with a small outpost and some ships.  So I did it.  That folder was my orders with the coordinates on it."*


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 25, 2004)

Deciding to take a risk, Derrich flips on the ship's communications suite.

"Hello, any one out there. We were supposed to meet up with some new 'friends' of ours at these coordinates."


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 25, 2004)

(OOC: Derrich, post 165 had the response lol)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 25, 2004)

Kluurz listens to Curly's story.

"Hmm, very interesting," he gets up and and fishes a drink bottle out of his bag, he takes a swig then offers it to Curly, "Drink? Takes the edge off things, hehe."

If Curly accepts Kluurz will free one of the human's arms so he can drink, but if not he'll just put the bottle back in his bag. He'll drop the teeth into one of Curly's pockets, just in case he wants to put them back in later.

"So Curly, you still got that folder somewhere?" Kluurz asks.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 25, 2004)

Curly nod's and has his arm freed by Kluurz.  As he takes a long swig, he wipes his brow andd coughs a few times before looking back up at the Trandoshan.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "So Curly, you still got that folder somewhere?" Kluurz asks.




Curly nods to him, handing him back the bottle as he yawns deeply.

*"Yup, it's....where is it....Oh yeah, it's in the Arms Room, down the hall, has a big sign on the door that says "ARMS".  I keep all meh guns and such in there, feel free to take some, just don't screw with the black and silver case."*


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 25, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> (OOC: Derrich, post 165 had the response lol)





OOC: Blast, missed that, lol. I was wondering what Derrich was supposed to be doing while the interogationw as going on in the back.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 25, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> As Derrich works some controls on the scanners, a few blips appear, indicating some kind of energy reading.  Seconds later, a the squadron of X-Wings under Cpt. Drix's command appear from Hyperspace, trailed seconds later by a Corellian Corvette and a Mon Calamari Capital Ship, all arranged into a near perfect formaton.
> 
> At the same time, the comlink shuffles a bit, and a familiar voice comes on the line, *"YT-1300, this is Captain Drix.  Thank you for proceeding to the provided coordinates, I assure you we are not here to harm you.  Here is what we need to do.  There isin't really any planet near here that's Rebel Friendly enough to park a Mon Calamari Ship at, so we would like it if you can fly at Docking Speed into Docking Bay 23, Port Side on the ship itself.  Once there, we'll send some men and explain everything.  Affirmative?"*





Derrich cuts the outbound transmiter and switches back to shipboard comms.

"The Rebels want us to dock on their capital ship. They already helped us out and I think we can trust them but what do you two think?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 25, 2004)

"Fair enough, thanks," Kluurz says, but doesn't head to the arms room.

Instead he remains sitting there until their ship has docked with the larger rebel ship, intending to have someone watch over Curly before going to look for the folder.

"Care to fill me in on what's in that black and silver case? You got me all curious after mentioning it," Kluurz asks.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 25, 2004)

As Curly is looking down, upon hearing the words _Black and Silver Case_ Curly cautiously replies, *"No no no, it's nothing, you don't want anything in there, it's just...umm...toothpicks!  Yes...toothpicks, old toothpicks you know..."*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa takes a walk around the ship meanwhile, seeing what else is in there. Of course, she doesn't go to the air lock, that was just to give Curly something to think about.

When Derrich calls out over the ships communication system, Alyssa replies: _“I think it's fine, just get us over there.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 25, 2004)

As the time passes on, the comlink shuffles again in the cockpit and the same voice comes onto the line.

*"YT-1300, this is Captain Drix, I repeat, this is Captain Drix.  Did you receive our last?"*


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 25, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> As the time passes on, the comlink shuffles again in the cockpit and the same voice comes onto the line.
> 
> *"YT-1300, this is Captain Drix, I repeat, this is Captain Drix.  Did you receive our last?"*




Derrich switches back over to outbound comms.

"Yes Captain, we received your last. Just had to talk something over real fast. Coming in to dock on Mon Cal cruiser."

He begins decelerating the craft to line it up for a docking run.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 26, 2004)

*"Affirmative.  You are cleared for landing.  Drix out."*

As the Rebel Captain signs out, one of the landing bays force fields quickly sparkles and fades out, landing lights flashing the way.  As Derrich lowers the speed, he punches in a few commands and sets the Transport up for landing(Pilot Check, 16+17=33, Success).  As the transport steadily guides forward, a few Rebel Tech Officers on the landing bay move their hands, indicating an approach pattern as the ship steadily crawls inside the bay and sits down, the thrusters still humming softly as the force field behind you shoots back up.

After the field is stabilized, two steel blast doors on top of a tall staircase open and 4 SpecForce Commandoes emerge, with a tall human in the lead, bald, wearing a Rebel Officer's Uniform.  They speedily run down the flight of stairs and approach the YT-1300, standing in front of the Cockpit, looking up at the human at the commands.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 27, 2004)

As the humans look up at the cockpit, the officer mutters something to a few of the other men as they go to attention, and the Officer walks off to the side, disappearing out of view.  About 20 seconds later, the comlink shuffles again and a new voice comes onto the line.

*"Attention YT-1300.  This is Dock Command.  We request you power down thrusters and open up the side entrance of your ship, where a squad of our men and an Officer, with your permission, shall board the ship and explain the situation to you.  Dock Command out."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2004)

"Toothpicks you say? Why they'll be useful for picking the flesh of all the liars I've eaten outta my teeth. It ain't cannabalism if they're a different species you know. How about I go get a fistful, huh?" Kluurz says, eager to get Curly's reaction.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 27, 2004)

Once the ship is settled in, Derrich moves quickly to comply with the commands of the Rebel troops. He takes the ship through the full shutdown procedure, not wanting to risk damaging it any further after having to do a rushed start up back at the outpost. Once down he hurries back to the side ramp to the ship, keep his hands well away from his weapons.

"Welcome aboard."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Once the ship has landed, Alyssa moves towards the exit and joins Derrich there, waiting for the rebels.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 27, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Toothpicks you say? Why they'll be useful for picking the flesh of all the liars I've eaten outta my teeth. It ain't cannabalism if they're a different species you know. How about I go get a fistful, huh?" Kluurz says, eager to get Curly's reaction.




Curly shakes with fear, knowing very well the Trandoshan was capable of doing it.  His teeth clattering, Curly softly makes out, *"Awr..right, it's....a. gulp, Lightsa....saber.  My...daddy's, ple...please don't take it."*



			
				wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Once the ship is settled in, Derrich moves quickly to comply with the commands of the Rebel troops. He takes the ship through the full shutdown procedure, not wanting to risk damaging it any further after having to do a rushed start up back at the outpost. Once down he hurries back to the side ramp to the ship, keep his hands well away from his weapons.
> 
> "Welcome aboard."




As the door opens, a tall Rebel Officer, very friendly from his looks smiles to Derrich and replies, *"Thank you Mr. Telein, former member of the elite Infiltrator squad.  It was most regrettable what occured on that fateful mission, but thankfully, the SpyNet has discovered new evidence, clearing your name.  Turns out, a certain Major Fenrir of the Galactic Empire turned them, promising them High Ranking positions in the Storm Commandoes.  But anyway, to more pressing matters.  The owner of this ship, a Mister Alexander Gou, also known as "Curly", was recently contracted by some Imperial officials.  For what purpose we do not know, all the SpyNet found out was that it is something of grave importance.  We are led to believe that the files are kept on this ship.  May we proceed to inspection, or do one of your shipmates already know the location of them?"*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Curly shakes with fear, knowing very well the Trandoshan was capable of doing it. His teeth clattering, Curly softly makes out, "Awr..right, it's....a. gulp, Lightsa....saber. My...daddy's, ple...please don't take it."




Kluurz's eyebrows arch at the mention of a lightsabre.

"Best we leave that out of sight and in your posession then. You may be an sshole but you sound like you've got some potential for better things," Kluurz says, nodding, "I mean, the girl's gonna get your ship and probably most of the contents, so the stuff that means something better be left with you. I'll make a note of ensuring you keep it."



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> "May we proceed to inspection, or do one of your shipmates already know the location of them?"




Kluurz hears the tail end of the conversation.

"Yeah, I know where it is!" Kluurz yells towards where everyone else is, and before moving up there to meet the rebels he reties Curly's free arm, "Now be on your best behaviour, you want to give these Rebel fellows a good impression, make them want to let you keep a couple of things."

With that he goes to the ship entrance to discuss the envelope.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 28, 2004)

As the Trandoshan exits from the back and greets the Rebel Officer, the man nods to him and says, *"Well, it is the infamous Kluurz.  You don't remember me do you?  Im Lt. Grigger, I was one of the Officers who oversaw your discharge committee.  Im suprised to see someone as, brutal...as yourself here.  But nonetheless, you say you know where this Folder is were looking for?*


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 29, 2004)

Slightly stunned by the clearing of his name, Derrich watches quietly as the conversation goes on between Grigger and Kluurz. He takes in all the new information though, processing it quickly.

"Well, seems we have quite the little homecoming here after all. I just hope you guys are able to use whatever information that we manage to get out of Curly here. Hopefully it will be something useful that will really help the war effort. In more good news, Fenrir is dead, the lady here killed him back at the outpost. We also picked up a civillian passenger that I was wondering if you guys would be able to do something for."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“That's right. That major Fenrir won't bother anyone anymore.”_

_“Alyssa Kerrigan, a pleasure to meet you, sir. Sorry, if I burst into your little family reunion here.”_

 She smirks while she extends her hand to the lieutenant.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“That's right. That major Fenrir won't bother anyone anymore.”_
> 
> _“Alyssa Kerrigan, a pleasure to meet you, sir. Sorry, if I burst into your little family reunion here.”_
> 
> She smirks while she extends her hand to the lieutenant.




The Officer laughs slightly and shakes the woman's hand, slowly, stunned by her beauty as he says, *"He..hello, I am, Lt. Grig...ger.  A pleasure..."*

As he finally finishes speaking, he slowly lets go of her hand and looks back at Derrich, nodding.

*"We are most appreciative of your efforts, all of you.  This information better be worth it, for what we paid the SpyNet."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 29, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> "Well, it is the infamous Kluurz. You don't remember me do you? Im Lt. Grigger, I was one of the Officers who oversaw your discharge committee. I'm suprised to see someone as, brutal...as yourself here. But nonetheless, you say you know where this Folder is were looking for?"




Kluurz digs through some old memories, and tries to locate Grigger.

"Ah, well it's good to see you again... I think," Kluurz looks as though he's figuring out whether seeing Grigger again is a good thing, but then he bursts into laughter, "Hahaha, just kidding, pleasure to meet you."

Once Kerrigan shakes the Lieutenant's hand Kluurz will as well.

"Yeah, yeah, the folder. It's in the armoury, this way," Kluurz indicates the general direction and starts walking that way.

On the way there he indicates Curly.

"This is our civilian friend, Curly. He didn't need much prompting before he got cooperative," Kluurz scratches his chin, and thinks about the bruising the punch to the face caused, "But I digress, this way, ladies and gents."

He leads them to the armoury and digs up the folder for them.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 29, 2004)

As they walk through the ship, the Officer is shocked at the mangled Curly, with cuts, bruises, and blood all over him.  He knew it was the Trandoshan's work, seeing the HoloPics of some of his Fights.

Eventually, they round a Corner and come to a room with a Metal Sign that reads, "ARMS".  Kluurz pushes the button and the doors open, revealing a medium sized room, well lit, filled with all kinds of weapons.  Crates of Power Packs, Explosives, 10 Thermal Detonaters on the Wall, Rifles Hanging on the Walls as well, boxes filled with all kinds of Pistols, from basic to Wildly Illegly, including two boxes with a Disruptor Rifle and a Flamer.  

As Kluurz contineus to search, he comes upon a small Black and Silver case, with some kind of strange icon on it, obviously very old.  Right below it is a black durasteel folder, very thin, with an ElectroLock on the side.  Emblazoned on the front is a Golden Imperial Insignia.  It seems to have a small space for some kind of reader, possibly a Fingerprint scanner from the looks of it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 29, 2004)

Kluurz puts aside the black and silver case for the moment and hands Griggen the folder.

"This's probably what you're lookin' for," he says with a smile, "Glad to be of service and all that, but if you'll excuse me for a moment this room begs to be looted. For the good of the Republic and all."

Kluurz picks up the black and silver case and cradles it and half a dozen Thermal Detonators in his arms.

"I'll be back with my backpack," he says, and hustles out of the room.

Once he's in the vicinity of Curly he'll stick the explosives in his backpack, then take a brief glimpse into the black and silver container. Assuming it's a lightsaber he'll go 'ooo, shiny' in appreciation before stuffing it into one of Curly's bigger pockets.

"There ya go," he says, and heads back to the weapons room with his bag.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 29, 2004)

As Kluurz exits the room, Grigger examines the Folder, trying to open it.  Deciding his slicers can do the job, he thanks Kluurz and touches a few of the weapons in the room, amazed at everything in there.  

*"Well, it seems that your friend has quite a collection here.  I trust you three will need these, so I'll allow you to keep them.  Now, I'm off to the Tech Lab to have my slicers crack this folder open.  After you get all your stuff ready, please come to the Main lobby and wait for me there.  Feel free to go to the Cafeteria and get some food if you'd like, the Mon Calamari makes a mean stew."*

With that, he nods once more to Derrich and Alyssa and walks out, quickly exiting the spaceship.

Kluurz goes to the room where Curly is and slowly opens the Black and Silver case.  As it opens, a padded case is revealed, with a gleaming chrome and gold lightsaber inside.  Below the saber is a small plaque that reads, _"Turon Ka'paoun, Jedi Master."_

As he quickly admires it, he stuffs the case into Curly's coat, as Curly says, *"Thank ya Kluurz...all I got left of him."*

Kluurz then grips his backpack and walks back to the ARMS room, ready for some Liberation of Arms.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa turns to the lieutenant again.

_“So, after you have what you came for, what's next? I must admit, I'm a bit lost about what to do currently. With all the trouble we had over there, I guess it wouldn't be the best idea, even with Fenrir out of the way, to head back to Clak'Dor VII anytime soon. Also we still have this Curly...”_ Her eyes narrow for a moment, while she speaks his name. _“While he certainly deserves a place at Fenrir's side, I'm not a ruthless killer like him. I'd prefer to see him in custody where he can do no harm. He told us how he killed the wife of his employer back on Tattooine and took their daughter hostage for some years now. I really do not want to know what he did to her, or my restraint could weaken considerably. We decided, that as some sort of compensation, he should transfer this ship's ownership to her and after that, I would prefer to never have to deal with him again. So, does the rebel alliance employ some kind of prison or anything for criminals like him? If possible, I'd like to hand him over to your forces to see justice being served.”_

She moves over to the ship's internal communicator and calls the cockpit with a soft and friendly voice: _“Cayla? Come to the exit, please.”_

Turning back to the lieutenant she adds: _“Oh, and you do not happen to have some kind of freelance job or anything, I don't know about Kluurz and Derrich, but I am kinda low on credits currently and the disaster down on Clak'Dor VII didn't really help.”_

With a shy smile she waits for an answer and for the girl to arrive.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 29, 2004)

As he is exiting the ship, he stops and hears what Alyssa had said.  Thinking slightly he nods, *"Yes, we do have a detainment facility, we can take him in on charges of Kidnapping, Murder, and Child Abuse.  I'll have some of my men take him in about an hour, and we'll take care of him.  As for the freelance job, based on what's in this folder, we may have some work for you.  I'll get back to you on it."*  As he finishes speaking, he nods to the woman and leaves the ship, handing the folder to a Rebel as he leaves the hangar.

A few seconds later, the tiny girl Cayla runs in and jumps up to Alyssa, giving her a hug as she asks, *"Yes kind lady?"*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Do you have some kind of legitimation, an ID chip or anything like that? Curly is going to make a large donation to you as compensation for what he did to you in the past. I guess we would need something to identify your person. Any idea?”_

_“Other than that, we have landed on a larger spaceship currently, and we will head out into their cantina soon. I want you to stay within sight, but other than that, you can come with us, of course. I'd just like to have this covered by then.”_

Alyssa will then prepare whatever is needed to make the appropriate transfer, but be sure that Kluurz is nearby, when Curly is needed, so he doesn't go mad again, and she will stay out of his reach. Cayla will not be taken to him, she is asked to stay at some other room and wait there meanwhile.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 29, 2004)

Cayla shakes her head, *"I dont have anything.  Except what Curly had done to me about two years ago when he sold me to the Slugs..."*.  She pulls her jacket from her shoulder and shows Alyssa a branding mark on her shoulder, saying _Cayla Gou, Property of Jargonna the Hutt_.

After she moves her jacket back into place, she looks into Alyssa's eyes and softly asks, *"Please don't sell me to these new people.  I want to stay with you Kind Lady.  Your the first person who's been nice to me..."*, and she hugs onto Alyssa tighter.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Ouch. We'll have to ask the rebels, maybe they have the means to remove that from your skin. No worries, I'll not let someone like him get his hands on you anymore. Hmm... Gou, that's the name of Curly... Alexander Gou... It's not your name, do you remember your full name?”_

_“And this Jargonna the Hutt, where does he live and why aren't you there, if Curly sold you to him? Or rather... it.”_


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Kluurz? Could you do me a favor? Could you ask Curly what the complete name of Cayla is, and where - if any - he keeps her ID chips? You seem to get along with him a bit better than I do.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Ouch. We'll have to ask the rebels, maybe they have the means to remove that from your skin. No worries, I'll not let someone like him get his hands on you anymore. Hmm... Gou, that's the name of Curly... Alexander Gou... It's not your name, do you remember your full name?”_




Cayla shakes her head, *"I was really little when he took me.  He just always said my name was Cayla Gou."*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“And this Jargonna the Hutt, where does he live and why aren't you there, if Curly sold you to him? Or rather... it.”_




*"The Slug man, ummm, I can't really remember, I mean, it was a sandy planet, in the middle of nowhere, ummm, Curly sold me to him and then in the night took me back, he did that a few times."*


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 30, 2004)

"Man, I'm a sucker for things working out so well," Derrich says under his breath as he stares in amazement at the mass of arms found in the freighters hold. Finally he turns away from the sight and heads back to the entrance of the freighter, watching the scene between Alyssa and Cayla. The sight of the two made him smile.

"So once we get all this figured out, we're free to go get some food on this ship? Cause I'd planned to eat at the cantina before all the Imperials showed up back there."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Amazing, that he is still alive. Anyways, this has an end now!”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2004)

Kluurz walks through the door to the armoury, juggling a trio of thermal detonators, just in time to catch Alyssa's request.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> “Kluurz? Could you do me a favor? Could you ask Curly what the complete name of Cayla is, and where - if any - he keeps her ID chips? You seem to get along with him a bit better than I do.”




Kluurz fumbles one and almost drops the three of them, he sticks them into his backback and gives Alyssa a quick salute.

"Yes, ma'am," he says, leaving his backpack behind and going to ask Curly a couple of questions, "Hey Curly, we're trying to ID that little girl. You remember her full name? Or got some ID chips?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Looking at the thermal detonators, Alyssa says: _“Hey, I hope you know what you are doing there, these little things are kinda dangerous, yaknow?”_ Turnig to Cayla, she adds: _“And you, my lady, will *not* touch these!”_

_“By the way, name's still Alyssa.”_


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 31, 2004)

Derrich looks a bit apprehnsively over at Kluurz.

"Yeah big man, can we play toss the thermals when I'm not around?"


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 31, 2004)

(OOC: Ok guys, I have some bad news.  Due to a sudden development, I have to leave to Wyoming for a week, from Today until next Sunday.  I hate to do this, but it is urgent that I go.  I assure you, the moment I return my PbP games will be back in their usual fast swing.  Once again, apologies.)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2004)

OOC: Hey, no problem there.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 31, 2004)

OOC: We'll be here waiting when you come back.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 9, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Yes, ma'am," he says, leaving his backpack behind and going to ask Curly a couple of questions, "Hey Curly, we're trying to ID that little girl. You remember her full name? Or got some ID chips?"




Curly looks up at the Trandoshan and shakes his head, laying it back on one of the durasteel walls as he sighs.

*"I ain't got any chips, but I remember her name.  Cayla Daemoria Firerunner, dat's her real name.  Born in Mos Taike, Tatooine, from her mother, Alexa Firerunner."*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Looking at the thermal detonators, Alyssa says: “Hey, I hope you know what you are doing there, these little things are kinda dangerous, yaknow?” Turnig to Cayla, she adds: “And you, my lady, will not touch these!”
> 
> “By the way, name's still Alyssa.”




Cayla nods at Alyssa's orders and silently turns and sits at a small red leather chair attatched to the floor, playing with her hair as she rocks her feet back and forth, softly singing a strange tune in some kind of unknown language.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 10, 2004)

Kluurz pops back in to relay Cayla's full name, and the name of her mother.

"Hope that helps, Alyssa," he says with a smile, "By the way, once this is all cleared and we have gotten something to eat I've got a matter to discuss. Some unfinished business you could help me with, possibly."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“That's a really nice song, Cayla,”_ Alyssa says, shortly before Kluurz appears.


_“Ah, thank you. I see we are making progress. Now let's get this transfer done, so we can turn our attention to more pleasant things.”_

Saying that, Alyssa will prepare whatever has to be done to transfer the ownership of the ship to Cayla and then ask Kluurz to let Curly make the necessary confirmations. Or if there are simply some papers, which the owner of the ship must possess, these will be secured somewhere safe.

OOC: I, personally, have no clue, how that might be done in Star Wars.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "By the way, once this is all cleared and we have gotten something to eat I've got a matter to discuss. Some unfinished business you could help me with, possibly."




_“Of course. If I can help you with it, I gladly will. As long as you do not ask me to do something I'm really opposed to, that is.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“That's a really nice song, Cayla,”_ Alyssa says, shortly before Kluurz appears.




Cayla smiles and stops singing as she looks up at Alyssa, and says, *"Thank you Ms. Alyssa.  I learned it from a old man when Curly sold me to the Slug man.  His name was Caoria I think, he was very special.  He was able to move things magiclly, talk to people in their heads, he was so nice to me..."*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> “Ah, thank you. I see we are making progress. Now let's get this transfer done, so we can turn our attention to more pleasant things.”
> 
> Saying that, Alyssa will prepare whatever has to be done to transfer the ownership of the ship to Cayla and then ask Kluurz to let Curly make the necessary confirmations. Or if there are simply some papers, which the owner of the ship must possess, these will be secured somewhere safe.




As Alyssa gets the name, she immediatly heads to work.  As she carefully searches the ship, she shuffles through cabinents, files, and desks with amazing accuracy and speed.  After about 20 minutes, she pops open a small steel cabinent and finds a plastic folder with papers inside reading, _Ownership Papers for YT-1300 MD: 28884021.  Current Ower: Alexander Gou,
Financers: Alexander Gou, Co Financer: Taegof Ribonia._

Across the pages of the folder, various information is printed, ranging from Legal Matters to Technical Specs.  On the 17th page, Alyssa finds what she is looking for.

_Pg. 17
   Transferring of Ownership Rights

           The Current owner of this YT-1300 is Alexander Gou.  For Legally Verified transferring of Ownership Rights, the current Owner must sign the bottom line, and the new owner must sign the top Line as printed below.  Then, the Current owner must contact the Bank used for Financing of this ship and give the conformation number, given at Purchase to the Owner only.  Once completed, the new owner has complete ownership rights.

El Banco Coruscanto Com-Channel: 2839.102

New Owners Signature:_________________

Current Owners Signature:_________________
_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_Great..._

Alyssa heads back to Kluurz after she has found what she was looking for and fills him in with the new information.

_“So, would you be so kind to ask Curly to do the necessary steps?”_

Alyssa also tries to figure out, what happens if Curly dies. Would Cayla, being registered as his daughter, supposedly, inherit the ship, anyways?


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alyssa also tries to figure out, what happens if Curly dies. Would Cayla, being registered as his daughter, supposedly, inherit the ship, anyways?




As Alyssa ponders the circumstance in her head, she pops the folder back open and flips to the back where the Technical Circumstances section is contained.  At the second to last page, Pg. 31, she finds the following:

_Pg. 32

     In Event of Incarsaration, the Bank seizes all financed assets of the incarsarated and repossess as their own, unless a new owner is already stipulated beforehand.

    In Event of Death, the property is offered to the Co-Financer, if there is none, or if the Co-Financer has no interest in the property, the Bank seizes all assets, unless a new owner is stipulated legally beforehand.
_


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Aug 11, 2004)

Derrich turns to look at Kluurz as Alyssa works on the ship transferral.

"So what is it that you need help with, or can I not help with this one?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> “So, would you be so kind to ask Curly to do the necessary steps?”




"Gladly," Kluurz replies, taking the document with the spaces for the signatures.



			
				wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> "So what is it that you need help with, or can I not help with this one?"




[ooc: I'm assuming that Kluurz got the job to stop The Silent Trinity before the start of the campaign and was working on it before the encounter with Fenrir, correct me if I'm wrong. ]

"I was working on something to get me back in the good books with the rebel boys till that incident occurred," Kluurz explains, "If you're interested I'd be glad for the help.... hmm, I wonder who Taegof Ribonia is."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Good question. First I thought it might be a friend of Curly, but then again, people like that have no friends... probably just another poor guy he ripped off.”_

_“Oh, Kluurz, and please make sure, that he is not going to make any stupid things with that confirmation number, when contacting the bank.”_


 Before Kluurz heads off, Alyssa will ask Cayla to sign the first line with *Cayla Daemoria Firerunner*.

_“Yes, that's your name, as far as I can tell. But we will confirm that, once we have the means to do so. Speaking of names... have you ever heard the name Taegof Ribonia? Who might that be?”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Before Kluurz heads off, Alyssa will ask Cayla to sign the first line with Cayla Daemoria Firerunner.
> 
> “Yes, that's your name, as far as I can tell. But we will confirm that, once we have the means to do so. Speaking of names... have you ever heard the name Taegof Ribonia? Who might that be?”




Cayla softly grabs the pen and signs the line, having no idea what it is for.  Upon hearing the name _Ribonia_ she shakes her head.

*"I've never heard of him.  Curly might though, he has a lot of weird named friends...*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Gladly," Kluurz replies, taking the document with the spaces for the signatures.
> 
> [ooc: I'm assuming that Kluurz got the job to stop The Silent Trinity before the start of the campaign and was working on it before the encounter with Fenrir, correct me if I'm wrong. ]
> 
> "I was working on something to get me back in the good books with the rebel boys till that incident occurred," Kluurz explains, "If you're interested I'd be glad for the help.... hmm, I wonder who Taegof Ribonia is."




[OOC: No actually, noone knows about The Silent Trinity yet, you guys all just wandered onto Clak'Dor VII by chance.  That was a story hook.  The good books with the Rebels quote up there can just be taken as you where there to arrest Curly for the Rebels.]

As Kluurz grabs the papers and walks over to the cabin where Curly is sitting he looks up as the Trandoshan hands him the papers and a pen.  After sighing, Curly signs the line marked Current Owner.  As he hears Alyssa utter the name _Ribonia_, he drops the pen and almost goes into a state of shock, completly frozen in fear as he utters, *"No.....Ri...Ribonia....he's.....he's no...noone, noone at all...*


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Aug 11, 2004)

Derrich turns quickly away from Kluurz to look over at the apparently panic stricken Curly. With a slight smirk on his face he says, "You know, for some reason the way you said that makes me think he's someone. Someone very important."


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 11, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Derrich turns quickly away from Kluurz to look over at the apparently panic stricken Curly. With a slight smirk on his face he says, "You know, for some reason the way you said that makes me think he's someone. Someone very important."




Curly slowly looks over at Derrich, after calming down a bit.  While not wanting to tell anything, he would greatly prefer answering his questions to the Trandoshan's fists.  

*"Fine....I'll tell you.  He is, he's not only important, but he's rich, rich....and powerful.  But, this story goes way back....and you don't have time from the sounds of it.  So...he's noone to you.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 12, 2004)

"Fair enough," Kluurz says with a shrug, "I'm sure the rebels are going to give you a hard enough time for the deeds you've done, but if this Ribonia person wants to take things to an unnecessary level feel free to let me know."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Glad to see he is cooperating. Now we just need to contact the Bank on Coruscant, let him give the confirmation number, and complete the transfer with it.”_

 If there is a computer terminal within reach, Alyssa will try to find something about Cayla and her family meanwhile, using her real name for a search.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Glad to see he is cooperating. Now we just need to contact the Bank on Coruscant, let him give the confirmation number, and complete the transfer with it.”_




As she sits down at the Class II Terminal next to her, Alyssa punches in a few commands and begins accessing the Galactic Public Inteface, the GPI.  Cracking through back doors and open ports, she manages to gain access to the HoloNet, using an Imperial Prison Warden's ID to gain access.  Rerouting her connection through secure ports all across the galaxy, the enters _Cayla Daemoria Firerunner_ at multiple locations, trying to gather as much information as she can.  Articles about the slaughtered mother, local birth records, and celebrations appear.  

But 3 minutes into the hack, Alyssa comes to a standstill, a black page with a silver window with two bars, Username and Password.  Above them in a Golden Crescent Moon with a Cross in the middle, reading in red gothic letters, _TFM_.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2004)

"Well fancy that, must be more to the little girl than we thought, eh?" Kluurz says in astonishment, reading over Alyssa's shoulder.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Looks like. I'm not an expert on computers, tho, no idea how to get beyond that. And I've never seen that sign before, any idea what that might be? Tee ef em... The Firerunner Memorial?”_ She chuckles. _“No, I guess not. Maybe Curly knows a bit more about that...”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 26, 2004)

Kluurz goes off to find Curly and bounce a question or two off him.

"Hey Curly, turns out there's plenty more to that little girl than you've told us. The initials TFM mean anything to you?" he asks.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 27, 2004)

*Kluurz*

As the Trandoshan walks into where Curly is, he sees him lying in the same place where Klurrz left him with the energy blade.  Curly's eyes are closed and he is quietly muttering some kind of prayer where Kluurz's question interrupts him.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Kluurz goes off to find Curly and bounce a question or two off him.
> 
> "Hey Curly, turns out there's plenty more to that little girl than you've told us. The initials TFM mean anything to you?" he asks.




Curly slowly opens his eyes and stares at the Trandoshan as he speaks to him.  The human shakes his head, almost in a surreal state as he barely keeps his eyes open.

*"Ne...never hea..rd, of..them...bu...but, go....to....Dorl...Dorlin..."*, Curly says, struggling to stay awake as he whispers, *"Clo...closer..."*

*Thanee*

As Thanee sits back in the computer chair pondering, Cayla runs up to her and politely asks, *"Ms. Alyssa, I mean not to be rude, but do you think I could have an Apple?  I have not eaten in a very long time...*

*Derrich*

As Derrich stands in the Aft Compartment hallway staring at Alyssa, a sound from the Bridge is heard, a shuffling, and then a comm message.

*"YT-1300, YT-1300.  Grigger here.  We just cracked open the case and have some pretty big news.  You'd better get down to Computer Room Delta-11.  Just use the Screen next to the Base Entrance Door, it will show you the path."*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

To Cayla: _“Oh, of course. Do you know, where the supplies are kept. Just fetch something there, it's going to be your ship after all.”_

Then to Derrich: _“Looks like we got some news to hear.”_

Alyssa moves to the communicator afterwards and replies: _“Thank you. We are on the way. Could you send us two guards please to look after our prisoner? There's a child here and we do not want to take chances.”_

_“Kluurz? Can you tie him up nicely? We need to have a talk with the rebels. They should send guards to look after him, while we are away.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 27, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> "Ne...never hea..rd, of..them...bu...but, go....to....Dorl...Dorlin...", Curly says, struggling to stay awake as he whispers, "Clo...closer..."




Kluurz nods, not knowing what is happening to Curly.

"I'll keep that in mind... What's happening Curly? Are you alright to be left here?" the Trandoshan asks bluntly.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> “Kluurz? Can you tie him up nicely? We need to have a talk with the rebels. They should send guards to look after him, while we are away.”




Kluurz briefly checks Curly's bonds, more concerned about Curly's condition.

"Alyssa, tell them to send a medic down as well. Curly's looking somewhat odd," he requests.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Ok,”_ Alyssa says with a quick nod.

 Back to the communicator, she then adds: _“Oh, and a medic, if you have one available, our prisoner seems to act rather strange all of a sudden.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 28, 2004)

"Well they're sending a medic, unsure whether it'll help though," Kluurz kneels down next to Curly, "You wanted to say more? I'm willing to wait for a bit."


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 28, 2004)

*Kluurz*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Well they're sending a medic, unsure whether it'll help though," Kluurz kneels down next to Curly, "You wanted to say more? I'm willing to wait for a bit."




As the Trandoshan kneels next to the crippled Human, Curly struggles to keep his left eye open as he painfully speaks.

*"Yo....you have...finally alla....allowed me to rep....ay the gir...girl.  Tha...thank you.  But.....pro...protect her Kluur...z.  She...is not normal."*

Pushing himself up a bit, he takes in a deep breath and continues.

*"Her father....he was not just a moisture....fa...farmer.  He was...a Je....Jedi.  But...she ha..has no birth moth...mother.  She is part of a pro...project, by the organization known as TFM.  I don't...don't what it means...or who they now are...but...they used to be...some scientists working on something...called..."*

With a bare ounce of life left in him, he collapses over and barely opens his mouth muttering, *"Dor...lin...find...Dorlin...."*

Softly smiling, he closes his eyes and stops breathing, going completly cold as a few sparks emit from his left arm, calming down quickly as his corpse lies silent on the floor.

*Alyssa*

The comchannel shuffles back online as a Rebel responds, *"Certainly, two medics and two Guards are on their way now.  Be there shortly."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 28, 2004)

Kluurz sighs, and ponders what he just heard and saw, trying to commit it to memory. 

"Well, I guess it's no more use to you now, though I can imagine who you'd like it to go to..." Kluurz says.

He pockets the lightsaber and unties Curly, leaving him where he is for the medics before walking back to join Alyssa and Derrich.

"He's gone," he explains to them, "He said a bunch of things about Cayla, but better to discuss them after the meeting with the higher-ups. Shall we?"

Kluurz starts towards the Base Entrance Door.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

It wasn't hard to find Alyssa, as she was standing in the door, curious as to what is up with Curly, after Kluurz had told her that he's acting strange for some reason.

_“Are you sure he's dead? Weird, what might have caused this? Maybe the medics can shed some light on this whole issue.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 29, 2004)

As the three people stand in the doorway, a sound is heard from the main entrance and two Medics rush into the room, both carrying Med Packs.  As they see the body on the floor, they rush over and kneel next to him, pulling out various needles and chemicals and injecting them into his body.  After a few moments, one of them pulls a small Datapad from his pocket and examines what it says, seeming intrigued by it.  He stands up and turns towards Alyssa, believing her to be the leader.

*"Well, your friend is certainly dead.  It appears that he died from an acute condition of Neo-Carphosiss disease, a semi rare condition transmitted by Womp Rats in the Jundland Wastes of Tatooine.  When infected, the virus travels through the Bloodstream and enters the heart, where it begins to multiply.  But something is unique about this man here."*

*"You see, once it enters the heart and begins to multiply, the victim has about 12 days before it completly kills him.  That's because the virus feeds off of the tissue in the heart, and eats the heart from within.  But as I said, something is different about this man.  It appears he has had this condition for over 4 years now, and he lived the entire time.  The preliminary scans weve conducted show that instead of the virus just eating his heart away, something unknown caused the virus to actually become a living entity, and fuse with his heart, supplying it with a massive boost in energy.  But apparently, it gave him too much power, and that is why he acted strangely as you mentioned.  His blood shows a daily infusion of Platinum Nitrate, combined with some kind of chemical I've never seen before, which dampered the power the virus gave to his heart.  He didn't receive his infusion for these past few days, and his heart overloaded, too much energy.  With your permission, I'd like to take his body for analysis.  This will be a Medical Breakthrough most certainly."*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Well... he could have asked, right? I hope it is not contagious. Maybe you should check the girl, Cayla, too.”_

_“I see no problem with the analysis, you guys?”_ Turning to Kluurz and Derrich.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 29, 2004)

Kluurz nods his head to the medics.

"Fine by me, really. At a guess I'd say the chemicals keeping him alive affected his thought patterns, producing the somewhat unbalanced Curly we knew. I say that because his attitude seemed to progressively improve while in our custody," he surmises, "Likely because the chemicals were losing effect, but then again it might just have been me beating some sense into him, heh. He thanked us for giving him the chance to repay Cayla right before he died, but that's beside the point right now. Should we get going?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Well, there's a lot more for us to shed some light on. Let's go. This one will be straightforward at least... I hope.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 5, 2004)

OOC: I was waiting for wizard to reply but Im guessing he wont mind just leaving the ship with you two.

As the medics wrap Curly's lifeless corpse in a bodybag, they quickly carry him off the ship, brining Cayla along so they can test her for the heart condition.  After they are off, Alyssa turns to Klurrz and Derrich and says, *“Well, there's a lot more for us to shed some light on. Let's go. This one will be straightforward at least... I hope.”*

Alyssa, Kluurz and Derrich hop out of the ship and walk across the smooth hanger towards the BED.  A lot of welding and repair equipment is scattered around, the sound of machinery filling the Hanger.  Rebels run all over the place, fixing and working on various ships and equipment.

A few seconds later, Alyssa comes to the BED and looks at a small Screen to the left.  A bit confused, she taps it as it comes to life, taking her back a bit.

*"Welcome, I am the X-3004 Information Computer, programmed to assist you in finding your way around here.  How may I assist you today Ms. Kerrigan?"*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Obviously irritated, Alyssa asks: _“Uhm... how do you know my name?”_


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“And where do we find Lt. Grigger or the Main Lobby?”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 6, 2004)

As the woman finishes speaking, the computer almost instantly responds.

*"The X-3004 Information Computer, Myself, am state of the art.  When your ship, the YT-1300 Space Cruiser landed on this station, I took the liberty of doing a shipwide scan and backing up the results against the Bothan SpyNet's main database.  I was suprised to see the long list of information, especially concerning the Trandoshan, known as Kluurz.  But, as you asked Ms. Kerrigan, enter this door, make a left where the blue sign says, "R&D", and head down the hall until you see Room 309, It will be on the left hand side.  Also, when you get there, the Security Code at the Door is 3484296.  I was told by Lt. Grigger to inform you of this Ms. Kerrigan."*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Well, thank you,”_ Alyssa says before heading off, following the instructions.

 After a few steps, however, she stops, thinking for a moment and then heads back to the terminal.

_“One more question. Can you download some information on a memory chip or into our ship's computer system, if no chip is available, for me? If so, please give me all information you can find about an individual named Cayla Daemoria Firerunner and her family, as well as about an organization, which uses a golden crescent moon with a cross in the middle, reading TFM in red gothic letters, as their symbol. Thank you very much!”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2004)

"Ah, good thinking Alyssa," Kluurz says, but lowers his voice for the next part, "I should probably check that long list of information concerning me sometime, curious as to what they might know."


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Well, thank you,”_ Alyssa says before heading off, following the instructions.
> 
> After a few steps, however, she stops, thinking for a moment and then heads back to the terminal.
> 
> _“One more question. Can you download some information on a memory chip or into our ship's computer system, if no chip is available, for me? If so, please give me all information you can find about an individual named Cayla Daemoria Firerunner and her family, as well as about an organization, which uses a golden crescent moon with a cross in the middle, reading TFM in red gothic letters, as their symbol. Thank you very much!”_




*"I shall do so at once, one moment please ma'am."*  For the next few seconds, the computer blinks rapidly, sifting through swarms of raw data and processing it into usable, readable information.  After maybe 20 seconds, a small datastick pops out of the bottom and he begins to speak.

*"This is most intriguing.  I was able to get a decent amount of information on the young female, Cayla Daemoria Firerunner, but this other subject, TFM was what is odd.  I followed it up the ladder to a dead end, a Login Screen with that Logo.  When I tried to bypass it, it instantly uplinked a Level 5 SCI03 Virus ot my memory bank.  Luckily, I near instantly killed the virus, but doing so required me to take out my connection with the site.  It appears this is a nigh hackproof site.  The only source that could bypass this is likely the Bothan SpyNet's elite Slicer Team.  I suggest you speak to them."*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Thank you very much! That at least gives us an idea of what we are up to. And glad you came out there... uhm... undamaged.”_

Alyssa pockets the datastick and then heads off to the meeting place with the others, unless someone wants to ask something else.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 7, 2004)

"X-3004, I was curious about all that information you said you found on me. Can I enquire as to the nature of said information?" Kluurz asks while he has an opportunity.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 8, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "X-3004, I was curious about all that information you said you found on me. Can I enquire as to the nature of said information?" Kluurz asks while he has an opportunity.




*"Yes of course sir.  One moment..."*

*"Here it is.  Kluurz, Species Trandoshan.  Also known by many as The Left Hand of Death.  Extremely brutal, has killed countless men in an unarmed duel, regarded by certain underworld circles to be one of the 4 most dangerous Trandoshan's in the Entire Galaxy.  Only one death was in an actual match, an accident.  The rest are Imperial's and common thugs.  Former member of the Rebel Alliance, was kicked out after too many brutal fistfights and boxing matches.  Is also the Intergalactic Boxing Alliance's Number I Rookie, was considered seriously for induction into the league.  Was rejected because he was considered too brutal.  3 Bounties are currently on his head, 1 from the Imperial Security Bereau in the total of 60,000 Credits, 1 from the Hutt Syndicate in the total of 80,000 Credits, and the final from Black Sun Crime Syndicate, in the total of 150,000 Credits.  Only one man has ever tooken up the Bounty, the Trandoshan Bossk.  Is currently unable to locate, but on his priority list."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2004)

"Heh, yeah, _that_ stuff. So I'm on this Bossk guy's priority list then, you mind putting together a quick summary of the information you got on that guy?" Kluurz requests, concerned at having caught the attention of a notable name.

"Go figure," he says to Alyssa, "You kill a few- well, more than a few- individuals of a less than reputable nature and everyone's out to get you. Little old Kluurz with big swing has gotten pretty infamous, hehe."


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Sep 10, 2004)

OOC: Sorry I've been out of it for so long. Had some problems with the net at school then been real busy but life has settled down again.


Derrich just listens with a slight smile on his face to the whole history of Kluurz. He then shakes his head a bit and looks over at his new companion. "Man, you sure have an interesting past there. But I need to find this Computer Room Delta-11 and see what they found."

He waits for Kluurz to finish with the computer then gets directions.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 15, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Heh, yeah, that stuff. So I'm on this Bossk guy's priority list then, you mind putting together a quick summary of the information you got on that guy?" Kluurz requests, concerned at having caught the attention of a notable name.
> 
> "Go figure," he says to Alyssa, "You kill a few- well, more than a few- individuals of a less than reputable nature and everyone's out to get you. Little old Kluurz with big swing has gotten pretty infamous, hehe."




*"Of course sir, here is your data".*  The computer clicks for a few seconds and shoots out another small data card, filled with the requested information.

*"I do hope sir that you do not get terminated by Bossk, I hear he is very viscious.  But anyways, you best hurry to the Computer Room.  Good Day!"*



			
				wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Derrich just listens with a slight smile on his face to the whole history of Kluurz. He then shakes his head a bit and looks over at his new companion. "Man, you sure have an interesting past there. But I need to find this Computer Room Delta-11 and see what they found."




As soon as he gets the info, Derrich makes a gesture and the three people turn out of the hanger and walk down a short hallway, to the spot where they see "R&D".  Kluurz nods and they turn left, scanning each door until they finally see 309 on the left hand side.  Alyssa steps forward and punches in the lengthy code.  After a few seconds of clicking, the double doors open, revealing a long, pure white hallway, glowing with lights on every side.  At the end of the hallway is an Airtight door reading, "Delta-11, Ultra Secure".


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Sep 15, 2004)

Derrich looks at his two companions and offers a little shrug. "Guess we don't really have a choice, so here goes."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 15, 2004)

Kluurz looks for a means to open the door, or maybe an intercom or something.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 15, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Well, I guess they will know of our arrival already.”_

 Alyssa simply waits for the door to open.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Damn, that door takes long to open. Maybe we should knock?”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 26, 2004)

(Much apologies to my great group, my father unfortunately passed away so I decided to leave town and move to Arizona.  It will be a few weeks until I get my Library of material here, hopefully, so please bare with me.  These next weeks will be heavy RPing, less combat than my usual pace.  Appreciate your patience greatly.)

The door sits silent for a few seconds, not hinting any activity.  Then, two beeps occur, and the secure door slowly opens, releasing white gas as the doorway slides inward.  The smoke pushes Derrick back a bit, coughing as it fills the hallway.

When the gas finally clears, a large, pure white room appears before them, filled with round computers all over.  Humans, Trandoshans, Mon Calamari, and of course, Bothans, sit at the workstations, hacking away.  As they stand in the hallway, Lt. Grigger leans back from a computer and quickly ushers them over to the computer he's at.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2004)

OOC: 

My sincere condolences for your loss.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 26, 2004)

[ooc: Harsh news indeed, DralonXitz, you have my condolences. I hope things work out in Arizona.  ]

Kluurz meanders his way into the room and over to where Grigger is. He fiddles with the data card in his massive paw, and his mind ticks over as he tries to imagine what he'll find on it later.

He gives a casual salute to Grigger, "What's the word, Lieutenant?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa enters the room after Kluurz and nods towards Lt. Grigger and the other rebels, while heading for the computer terminal.

_“Lieutenant.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 27, 2004)

As the three beings walk into the room, Grigger replies to Alyssa, *"Hello once again Ms. Kerrigan, always a pleasure."*  He quickly dismisses his smile and clears his throat, holding a freshly printed report in his hands.

*"Well, our slicers were able to crack into this folder, and we found some very interesting information.  It was highly encoded, but after some hard work we discerned this."*

_Order I Delta V Omega K

                Office of Special Operations and Personnel for the
                                  Galactic Empire.

          Orders To: Alexander Gou, Freelancer

          Orders From: OSOPGE Commander Lankton

                      Summary:
              The Freelancer, Mr. Gou, has been contracted by OSOPGE to fly Master Mercenary and Commando Darex of the Clan Mortog of the Mandalorian House Dominor, to the moon known as X-30372.  Once there, Darex is to be let off and escorted to the Hotel there, known as Tuttenhoff's, where he is to rendezous with a Rodian Operative, Code Name Sypher, Real Name Jeedo Bakura of Rodia.  Jeedo Bakura shall provide Jarex with his actual orders, directly from Lord Kathera.  Jeedo Bakura can be reached at the town of Kronoff, in the Eastern Hemisphere of Rodia.  Mr. Gou shall be paid a sum of 50,000 Credits, and a pardon of a past theft.  


                 Encoded Section, Level VIII Security Clearence Required

DHBGDBG$**J$H98948u3njjh*F8$($(#Yy474j4hf7$($&%Yhjhfh9$*@(KRhanfVjahf7pj4nhj4jssassinat7kjshjkhkjjkjklkahhsakjfnvnjRebeljkls;as5mmander8j844893hyfhonason Mothkljgioejo38.
_

Lt. Grigger turns to Alyssa and asks, *"Do you have any idea who this Lord Kathera is?"*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Lord Kathera. Name doesn't sound familiar, no. Sorry.”_

Alyssa moves a strand of hair out of her face before she continues.

_“There are a few other things, we do not yet know how they figure in, but we could use the services of the Bothan SpyNet's elite Slicer Team. Your computer terminal out there suggested we talk to them. It's about some obscure organization abbreviated TFM. They got some hot defenses in their computer system. And there is also this Taegof Ribonia, who was backing Gou with money as it seems. Maybe that name would be helpful in some way?”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 27, 2004)

Finding Alyssa to know all the right questions, Kluurz stands back and tries to think of anything else which might be beneficial to ask about.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Lord Kathera. Name doesn't sound familiar, no. Sorry.”_
> 
> Alyssa moves a strand of hair out of her face before she continues.
> 
> _“There are a few other things, we do not yet know how they figure in, but we could use the services of the Bothan SpyNet's elite Slicer Team. Your computer terminal out there suggested we talk to them. It's about some obscure organization abbreviated TFM. They got some hot defenses in their computer system. And there is also this Taegof Ribonia, who was backing Gou with money as it seems. Maybe that name would be helpful in some way?”_




The Rebel Officer thinks for a moment, rubbing his hand across his face as he turns to the Bothan Slicer next to him and quietly orders, *"Check out this TFM.  I'll find out who this Taegof is myself."*  The furry Bothan nods and gets to work, slipping his headphones on as he types away.  

Lt. Grigger than walks across the room to an empty desk, where he sits down and types in his username and password.  After he is logged in, he punches in a few commands and begins a search through the Rebel Command Central Database.  After a few moments, he nods, with a grin on his face as he begins to speak.

*"Taegof Ribonia, a Half-Human, Half-Crythikian.  Crythikian, I thought they were extinct..."* he trails off for a moment, then resumes, *"Anyways, he lives in Coronet, the capital of the Corellian System on the planet Corellia.  Owner of the Three Dragons Import Export Corporation, a pretty big importer of exotic items from the Outer Rim.  Has some stock in the Xizor Oil Company, a few small businesses in the Corporate Sector, and..."*.  He stops for a moment, as if awestruck by the information he sees.

*"He's the owner of Studio 54-VII.  It's the hottest nightclub on Coruscant, and also is known to have some extremely heavy ties to some of the galaxy's most powerful, and dangerous people."*  Grigger spins his chair around and looks at the three of them, with a new concearned look on his face.

*"Ms. Kerrigan, I know you had asked of work, and I believe we may have some for you.  This stuff in this folder seems pretty important, but we have no idea where this moon is.  It's not on any chart in the galaxy, that we have access to.  I think that if Mr. Gou had a man as rich as Ribonia backing him up, this much go way deeper than we know."*

*"Here's what I would ask of you three.  Make your way to Coruscant, and gain access to this Studio 54-VII.  It's extremely glitzy, and very high class, so getting in will be the hardest part.  You can't sneak in, it's got as tight security as Vader's Palace.  I think Ms. Kerrigan will hopefully be able to handle this matter,"* he says, smiling, *"Then, if you get in, and I'm sure you will, seek out this Ribonia and tell him of Curly.  With a man like Ribonia, I guarentee you he has friends in the Empire powerful enough to get us the coordinates of this moon.  For this, the Rebellion will pay a sum of 25,000 Credits, and the Gratitude of the Rebellion.  Shall you undertake this task in the name of the Republic?"*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Would it be wise to talk to him about the Rebellion? Mr. Gou was working for the Empire and the two were affiliated. We could let him believe that we have been hired by Curly to help him in a mission, and that he died in a clash with an Empire officer who tried to double-cross us. He had talked about Ribonia once, and so we figured, that a man like him might be able to get us back on track to find this moon we were heading to, because we need to finish that job somehow to get out of it, but only Curly knew the proper coordinates unfortunately. Something like that?”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 30, 2004)

*"Hmm, you make a very good point, but I think we should modify it a bit.  You see, if we stretch it too far, he'll see right through you.  I was thinking more along the lines of blackmail, but then again, a man as powerful as him might just execute you on the spot for the insult.  And also, this Ribonia might have been involved with Gou on this mission, and might completly see through everything we tell him, as he could know the truth of the operation.  We need to find some kind of persuasion method, hold on a second."

Grigger turns over to a Mon Calamari next to him and tells him, "Duma, check out Mr. Ribonia's personal bank account, see what kind of purchases he frequently makes, spices, rare foods, wines anything."  The slicer nods and types in a quick search, smiling as he swivels his chair and points at the screen.

"W'ell ssir, he appears to have made 566 purchases in the last 6 months of an extremely expensive wine, La Defoyette 3850, and contracted the services of a female masseuse, a Human, 1295 times in the last two years.        Here is her picture"  The picture of an extremely beautiful Human Female appeares, blonde hair, with one sapphire blue eye and one blood red eye.  The Lt. studies the picture for a moment, and then smiles, turning to Alyssa.

"We found our way in."*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Looking at Lt. Grigger sceptically, Alyssa says: _“Lieutenant, sir, I suppose I know what you are suggesting, but I do not exactly look like that woman, right?”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Looking at Lt. Grigger sceptically, Alyssa says: _“Lieutenant, sir, I suppose I know what you are suggesting, but I do not exactly look like that woman, right?”_




The Lt. softly laughs, but at the sight of her skeptical look he shuts up.  He straightens himself out and says, *"Well, you like very much similar to her, and with some color eye plates, we can give you her unique eye pattern.  As for the rest,"* he looks over at the Mon Calamari and says, *"When is he seeing her next?"*  The man types a few codes in and replies, *"Vell sir, in 6 days she is schedeuled to go to meet him at Studio 54-VII.  She lives at 3740 Einhor Ave, Sector 9, Apartment 39."*

The Lt. nods and looks up at Alyssa, *"Ok, here's the plan.  Your name is Kageratho.  You will wait for her outside her apartment 6 days from now as she leaves her home.  Knock her out and steal her clothing, and anything she carries with her.  Better yet, permanently knock her out,"* he says, eyeing the Trandoshan, *"Then, they will escort you Ms. Kerrigan, as your bodyguards to Studio 54-VII.  To find directions there, just ask an InfoComp.  Get inside, and be led to Ribonia.  Once with him, massage him, whatever, then get him into a position where he is forced to answer every question you give him, I don't care if you use a knife, a blaster, poisons, Your choice.  Get the info, have Derrick verify it, and get out of Coruscant fast.  Return here when completed.  Understand?*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 30, 2004)

Kluurz chuckles, and flexes his massive hands.

"Glad to see I can get a cut of this job," he says, "You know it's kinda funny, humans vary widely in appearance but their heads all make the same sound under pressure. Just food for thought."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa nods approvingly. _“Okay, I can see that work. I thought a man of his power would have her come to his place, which would have made it a lot more difficult. He would see through the disguise pretty fast, as I have no idea in what way she is massaging him... or whatever. But I only need to close to him, that's okay.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 6, 2004)

The Lt. chuckles and nods to Alyssa in agreement, *"Yes, it seems he likes to hang at his Nightclub almost all the time, understandable considering the millions of Credits it brings to him.  Just get the information, make sure its clean, and then have Kluurz here knock him out, but NOT Permanently.  If we were to kill him, it would have terrible reprocutions.  That'll be all.  Your ship should be ready to go now, so your free to leave whenever you'd like."* 

The Luitenent nods to all three of them and quickly leaves the room, carrying a small report in his hands as the doors close behind him.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 6, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Before the lieutenant leaves, Alyssa says: _“Very well. We would need some money, however. I'm basically broke and if I need to be convincing, I will have to spend some on new clothes at least.”_ With a wink the raven-haired woman waits for Lt. Grigger to answer.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 7, 2004)

"Well, this looks to be some easy money for me. Just gotta knock a couple of people over the head and I get a tidy sum," Kluurz says contently.


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Before the lieutenant leaves, Alyssa says: _“Very well. We would need some money, however. I'm basically broke and if I need to be convincing, I will have to spend some on new clothes at least.”_ With a wink the raven-haired woman waits for Lt. Grigger to answer.




The Luitenent stops as he hears her and turns around, listening to her speak.  As he sees her wink, he smiles softly and pulls out a credit chip, tossing it gently over to her.

*"I'm always happy to assist you Ms. Kerrigan.  There's 7000 Credits, I hope it helps you in some way."*  He quickly nods to her and forces himself to turn around, sweating softly from the nervousness that overcame him.  

The Mon Calamari Slicer looks up at him and asks, *"Sir, you be alright?*

*"Oh I'm Fi..Fine.  Let's Go."*  He quickly walks out of the room and dissapears from view.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 7, 2004)

Kluurz nudges Alyssa with his elbow and grins broadly, revealing his reptilian teeth.

"If I'm not mistaken, the Lieutenant has a considerable liking for you 'Ms. Kerrigan'," he says quietly and chuckles.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa just smiles and says: _“Come on, let's go! We have some shopping to do.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 15, 2004)

[OOC: Well, it has been a bit since Derrick has been on of late, but I don't want to remove him, since I did the same thing.  Would anyone mind if I find a Temporary Replacement for Derrick?]

The three of you, now with your 7000 Credits, quickly stroll through the hallways of the Rebel Base into the Main Hanger, where your YT-1300 is sitting.  As you pass into the large room, a Man walks up to Alyssa and says, *"M'lady, your ship is completly repaired for Flight and ready whenever you are.*  He nods to her and walks away, heading to repair a few droids in a corner.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

OOC: No problem at all! Actually, that seems like a good idea. He could easily stay as an NPC to pilot the ship; that way, he would still be around and would not need to be played actively until he decides to come back.


_“Thank you very much, sir! One thing less to worry about.”_ With that she enters the ship, taking a look for Cayla and what she has done in the meantime.

_“Hey Cayla! We are back.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 17, 2004)

Kluurz remember something, and reaches down into one of his pockets. He pulls out the lightsaber in it's case and hands it to Alyssa.

"I think this belongs to Cayla, she seems the rightful heir to it, though I think it'd be a while yet before it'd be the right time to give it to her," he says, "You wanna keep ahold of it? She seems kinda attached to you."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Sure, I can do that. Say, what is this thing? Don't think I've ever seen something like that.”_ Alyssa asks Kluurz. _“Something to do with what you mentioned earlier, the things Curly said about her? What did he say, anyways?”_

 While waiting for an answer, Alyssa examines the "metal rod" Kluurz gave to her.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2004)

Kluurz's voice is lowered when he answers Alyssa.

"Apparently her father was a Jedi, I just came to the assumption it was one of those... you know, sabres," he says, clearly not an expert in field of the force.


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

Derrich keeps his peace through the meeting with Lt. Gigger, and mostly does so afterwards as well. Should you take the time to consider him, you might say he looks troubled. But inquiries are waved off with a simple "I'm OK" or "Nothing in particular." Whatever thoughts he has at the moment, he seems to want to keep to himself.

His demeanor noticible improves upon learning that the ship is full operational. He makes some noises about wanting to check things over, and hurries off up into the belly of the ship.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa raises an eyebrow upon the mentioning of the Jedi. _“Jedi? Do they actually exist? I mean, I've heard about them, too, but I thought their time was long over. Well, I guess that makes her kinda special. For now, we cannot really do much about it, anyways. Hopfully, the Bothans will be able to get more information about what's going on there eventually.”_


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2004)

*Derrich, human male.*

Derrich reappears a few minutes later wearing a faded set of coveralls, the arms tied off around his waste.

"Found them in the tool locker," he says with a shrug. "And its either these or crawl around in the guts of this thing in my jumpsuit."

"Whats that?" he asks, noticing the metal rod in Alyssa's hands. "Which reminds me - if we are going to be living on this for a while, do you think it might be a good idea to give it a good going over. God only knows what sort of unpleasant things Curly might have left behind along with all his other junk."

"Anyway, I'll be around. Jus holla if you need me."

And he is off again.

Derrich spends the next however long it takes checking over the repairs, assuming nothing else more pressing comes up. As he works through the ship, he gathers up any of Curly's stuff he finds lying around and dump it back in the main room as he passes through to be sorted out later.


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 20, 2004)

As Derrich opens one of the access chutes and dives in, he is swarmed by a swamp of wires and connectors, of every shape and color, all tangled up and botched together.  He slowly wades through them, clearing a path into the deeper bowels of the ship.

About 5 minutes in, he looks to the left and notices a small, black door, round, about 2 feet in diameter with the silver words, DANGER across it.


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

ooc: I presume that as you saw fit to mention it, the little door is not usual. Working on that basis ...

Derrich considers the dubious work on the wiring. _Everything looks like its just been patched together. I hope that the whole ship is not like this._

"Huuh?" Derrich grunts as he notices the door. "I thought that those mechanics went all over the ship. They didn't say anything about this."

He reaches for his datapad before realising that he didn't bring it.

He takes a closer look at the thing, and the area around it. But at this stage he doesn't touch it. With a sigh, he begins shuffling back down the access way. _I'm going to need the schematics anyway, so might as well get them now. Should be in the tool locker._

Which is where he heads. Once he has the datapad, he pulls up the schematics for the area in question.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 21, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Whats that?" he asks, noticing the metal rod in Alyssa's hands.




"Well..." Kluurz began.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "Which reminds me - if we are going to be living on this for a while, do you think it might be a good idea to give it a good going over. God only knows what sort of unpleasant things Curly might have left behind along with all his other junk."
> 
> "Anyway, I'll be around. Jus holla if you need me."




"Guess we can talk about it later, then," he replies, "And while we're not doing anything urgent..."

Kluurz takes a seat on the ship to have a look at the datacard he picked up a little earlier, curious about the bounty hunter who has taken an interest in him.


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

"Found something odd down below," Derrich says as he passes back through the main room again. "I'm hoping that the schematics will tell me what it is," he adds, waving the datapad for effect.

"Where's Cayla? I haven't seen her around since we got back. She OK?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Havn't seen her yet, but I'm already looking for her,”_ Alyssa replies. _“What did you find?”_


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

"A small door down in the crawlways." 

Realising that that sounds kinda lame, he hurries on to dig himself in deeper. 

"It's about two foot in diameter and has er, ... well, um ... 'danger' written on it, er ... in silver." 

_I'm gunna look a right idiot if it turns out to be just the power coupling access._ He scrubs the stubble growing out on his scalp with his free hand and hopes no notices his face going red.

"I, um .. just never seen anything like it before. Thought I would check, er ... you know, just to be sure."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“You are right. Considering what else we have found out since we got on this ship, it doesn't hurt to be a bit, well, paranoid about that. If you need help checking it out, just give me a call, I'll be around, checking where Cayla is.”_


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

Derrich grins with relief.

"Er, ... right. Yeah. I'll let you know. Thanks."

Derrich hurries off busily pulling up the relevant schematics on the datapad.

_You're still going to look like an idiot if its an access hatch._

Reaching the hatchway back down into the crawlspace, Derrich decides to find the appropriate schematics _before_ crawling back to the door. He plonks himself down on the floor, legs dangling into the crawlway below and sets about it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 25, 2004)

"Hmm, now just think of your favourite thing which could have a 'danger' label on it and could be hidden in the very guts of the ship, then your discovery won't seem so bad," Kluurz suggests, "Well, that is, until you get your face burnt off or something. Then you would consider it bad, but still..."


----------



## DralonXitz (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> “Thank you very much, sir! One thing less to worry about.” With that she enters the ship, taking a look for Cayla and what she has done in the meantime.
> 
> “Hey Cayla! We are back.”




As Alyssa calls her name, young Cayla comes running from the cockpit and hops into Alyssa's arms, hugging her tightly.

*"Hello Alyssa!  I missed you!"*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Derrich considers the dubious work on the wiring. Everything looks like its just been patched together. I hope that the whole ship is not like this.
> 
> "Huuh?" Derrich grunts as he notices the door. "I thought that those mechanics went all over the ship. They didn't say anything about this."
> 
> ...




As Derrich quickly shuffles out of the maitenence shafts and back into the ship, he takes a deep breath of relief and walks across the cruiser to the Tool Locker.  When he finally busts it open, a stack of old papers, food, and datapads fall out, one of them hitting him square in the head.



			
				festy_dog said:
			
		

> Kluurz takes a seat on the ship to have a look at the datacard he picked up a little earlier, curious about the bounty hunter who has taken an interest in him.




As he activates the datapad, a picture of a Trandoshan male appears, dark Green, with red eyes.  The name "Bossk" is displayed across the top portion of the datapad.  Below the picture is a long paragraph of information:

_Bossk
                 A Trandoshan Bounty Hunter, Male.  Very infamous, has performed over 20 successful Live Captures, 1 Death.  Second to only Boba Fett, Bossk is regarded across the galaxy as the Man to Get the Job Done for People who AREN'T the Richest in the Galaxy.  While not as famous as Fett, Bossk is nearly as skilled, and is an extremely talented Marksman and Pilot.  His ship, the Hound's Tooth, is illegally modified and packed with untold amoutns of firepower.  Not someone you want to cross with._


----------



## doghead (Dec 2, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

ooc: and the little door?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 2, 2004)

Kluurz frowns a big Trandoshan frown. He figured having a bounty hunter after him was inevitable, but having one so skilled seeking him was a big problem. Better to be aware of it than not, and as long as he managed to maintain a low profile he assumed it would keep him alive... for a while. If Bossk was as determined as Kluurz hoped he wasn't, he'd eventually have to face him. He placed his thoughts aside and sought out something else to do.

"So, who needs a hand with something?" he asks.


----------



## doghead (Dec 2, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male*

From somewhere back at the greasy end of the ship comes a reply.

"Yeah Kluurz! I could do with a hand back here. I can't seem to make heads nor tails of these damned schematics."

~if Kluurz turns up~

Derrich thrusts the offending datapad at Kluurz with a scowl.

"It is just me or were those schematics drawn up by an idiot? I'm trying to pull up the schematics for this section of accessway." Derrich points down the hole he his currently sitting beside.

"The door is a little way down there. Right in the guts of this thing."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 3, 2004)

Kluurz nods then looks at the datapad in front of him. He then squints at the schematics, as though that would somehow make them easier to comprehend. He hands the datapad back to Derrich with a shrug.

"I'll just take a look at the hatch," he says, and takes a moment to force his massive frame into the guts of the ship.


----------



## doghead (Dec 4, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

Derrich takes the datapad back, frowning at the useless thing.

"Wait up, Kluurz. I'll come with you."

He shoves the datapad into a pocket and drops into the bowls of the ship again and follows Kluurz into the access way.

"So Kluurz, what do you think of the Lt. Gigger's plan?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 4, 2004)

"Hmm, well I have to say I like his plan, if only for the fact that I'm included in it and thusly will get a pay cut from it. From the tactical point of view-" Kluurz shrugs, "I was a grunt while with the Rebels, strategies didn't matter to me, I killed what they pointed me at. I just make the assumption Grigger's right cos he's an officer, and I follow through."

Kluurz examines the door, taps it a couple of times, and makes a thoughful face.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Hey lil captain!”_ Alyssa says to Cayla playfully as she closes in from the cockpit.

_“We are going on a little journey, maybe we will find out a bit more about your past, too.”_


----------



## doghead (Dec 5, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

Derrich grunts and is silent for a moment.

"I thought that the Rebels stood for something. And last time I checked that didn't involve slotting people for the sake of convinience. Stick Gigger in black and he would fit right in amoung my old Imperial friends.

"And I think that his plan is half-arsed," Derrich spits, rather surprising himself. He had planned to keep that little thought to himself for a while. At least until they were sitting face to face around a table or something. _Not crawling through the belly of the ship on your hands and knees. You really do have to work on your sense of time and place._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 6, 2004)

Kluurz chuckles.

"Stick me in black and I'd probably fit in with your Imperial friends. But aside from that, since you don't like Grigger's method, got any better ideas for conducting the mission?" he asks.


----------



## doghead (Dec 6, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

_Which is exactly why you should of kept your thoughts to yourself dummie._

"No, not really. Other than get down there and see how things lie. Without really knowing anything, it's hard to make plans.

"Any ideas on the door? Or have I just made a complete idiot of myself." 

_Again._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 7, 2004)

"I'm definitely curious to know what's behind that door," Kluurz says, tracing a finger around the outside of it, "Nothing idiotic about wanting to know about it. Can't have an unknown posing a threat in the bowels of the ship I reckon."


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male*

Derrich fidgets trying to find a more comfortable position in the cramped access way as Kluurz taps and prods the door. Finally Derrich gives up.

"Kluurz, why don't we sort this out later. When I've been over everythig I should be able to get some form of schematics up. Lets get out of here and sort out with Alyssa what we are going to do next."

If Kluurz agrees, Derrich begins the awkward process of turning around so he can get out of here.

ooc: I thought we might as well use this downtime to get some things sorted - shopping list, to do list, etc.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2004)

"Sounds like a plan, think I'm getting a cramp anyway, heh," Kluurz replies, and starts struggling his way out.


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

"Hey wee lady," Derrich says to Cayla when he returns to the round room. "How's it going?"

After talking with Cayla for a bit, Derrich turns to Alyssa.

"Alyssa, I think we should have a sit down and go over what needs doing before we leave. I have a couple things in mind. A full inventory of this boat for starters. ... followed by a damn good clean out and steam cleaning ... If we need anything in the way of parts 'n pieces, we should be able to get it from the big bird out there. I also want to be sure we are not carrying any univited electronic guests or unlisted cargo. And I thought a droid might be a good idea. Something to stay with the ship when we are not here."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Well, the Rebel technicians have checked the ship just recently, but I guess it won't hurt to go over it in detail, I'm sure they havn't turned everything upside down. Will take some time, of course, I think we should start with the cargo.”_

_“A droid would be fine, but I do not happen to have one.”_


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

"The techs will have fixed anything broken. I'm more interested in finding what what's his face didn't want found. As well as any other unwelcome additions. How much do you know about ships? 

"Come to think about it, how much do we know about each other? It might help if we are to get things sorted. I'll go first shall I? Right. I can pilot this thing, fix it if broken and blow it up if its not wanted any more. I can patch up a blaster burn and patch in a computer. Oh yeah, and I can play a play a base vee, but you probably wouldn't wanna pay to hear me do so. Fortunately for you, you won't have to. Pay that is."

Derrich grins broadly at the others.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“About ships? You mean apart from where the entrance is?”_

With a chuckle, Alyssa continues.

_“Well, quite a bit, actually, but I'm not as good a pilot as you seem to be, just having some basic knowledge there, really. I can fly it and bring it down without crashing, but that's it pretty much. I know a fair deal about repairing them or anything for that matter, having spent a year, give or take, on a transport quite similar to this as the ship's mechanic. Other than that, I'm actually more of a scout, which is what I did back on Tatooine before I started to explore the galaxy. Oh, and I know how to shoot a blaster rifle, but I guess you already figured that out by now. My A-Two-Eighty is a custom job, made the mods myself.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2004)

Kluurz scratches his head and thinks about a few things he could say about himself.

"For starters, I'm good at hitting things and a fair shot with a pair of blasters. Still can remember some of the skills I learned back when I would go, erm, hunting. Kinda know my way around a ship," he says, "Well, in summary, I can do a bunch of things alright, but what I get paid for mostly is dishing out the hurt."


----------



## doghead (Dec 20, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male*

Derrich gives Alyssa a considered glance as she mentions having customised her weapons. _That might be one way to spend the time in hyperspace._

He snorts at Kluurz's rather droll description of his particular talents.

"All right. Thats good. We all know a little about ships. Lets divide this into three areas for initial inspection: the hull; the guts; and the lockers and cabins. I'll get the ships data onto datapads so we can compare whats there with whats supposed to be. If you're not sure if something is as its supposed to be, mark it up for inspection. We can sort out who does what when we know whats what.

"I still think a droid is a good idea. An R2 astronav unit might be useful. I don't know my arse from my elbow when it comes to navigation. The rebels are bound to have a room full of them somewhere on this cruiser.

*ooc:* assuming that there is a skill or feat along those lines. Derrich doesn't seem to have anything like that (@.@) We _are_ on some sort of cruiser/battleship right?

"We also have Lt Gigger's credit chip. Sorting out a shopping list might be an idea. Personally, I think we owe to the man to spend til it melts."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2004)

"Hmm, well now that you mention it I do have some experience with astrogate navigation," Kluurz mentions off-hand, "but a droid would be plenty more trustworthy than this."

He taps the side of his head, indicating its contents.

"But if we have to go without, I reckon I could handle it alright..." Kluurz shrugs.


----------



## doghead (Dec 20, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male*

"Well you'd probably do a damn sight better than this." Derrich taps the side of his skull. 

"How in hell I managed to survive not being able to navigate as far as the bathroom I'll never understand. Something else to add to my "to do while in hyper space list".

"You got any ideas as to what you wish to spend Giggers money on."

Derrich turns to Alyssa. 

"You are planning on leaving us a few credits, aren't you?"

*ooc:* Anyone got a price list. How far does 7k go?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 20, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa turns to Derrich flashing a broad smile.

_“Well, I'll spend it on a pretty dress of course, what did you think?”_

_“No, really, I think it was meant to cover our expenses, which does include said dress, colored contacts and maybe some bribes, I'll also need a less obvious comlink, and that's exactly why I asked for it, too. So for now, I'd rather not spend anything of it. If we don't need the full amount, we'll just divide the remainder by three. Does that sound good enough for you?”_

_“Anyways, while I was on that ship I told you about earlier, the other crewmembers showed me how to use the nav computer, so I could help out with that, too, if needed.”_



OOC: Astrogate is the skill for navigation. No idea, why Derrich doesn't have that, really... as a pilot of his expertise, he should know at least a bit about navigation... *shrug*

I do have an equipment list (one full book, actually), standard stuff ranges from a handful of credits (i.e. power pack, glow rod) over a couple hundreds (i.e. blaster pistol, comlink) to a few thousand credits (i.e. mastercraft blaster rifle, holorecorder). An R2 astromech droid costs 4,500 credits.

BTW, before you go overboard with customization, you should know, that it costs some money (parts needed), a few hundred credits for each custom change done (50% of base weapon price, half of that in raw materials, if you do the mods yourself (quite doable, really)).


----------



## doghead (Dec 21, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

"So we have inspection then follow-up. I think we should do that while here. I don't think we will run into anything really big, as the rebel techs have already given the boat the one over. But it doesn't hurt to have their workshop handy.

"We should also look to get a droid from here as well. And Alyssa, I'd like to talk to you about boosting the stun power on my blaster. I should be able to get the parts I need from here and do the work en route.

"Shopping when we get there? On route? Cayla, if there is anything you want, you should let us know.

"And if there is nothing else, lets get started. Take comm links with you."

*ooc:* Hopefully the inspection and repair will give us a full inventory of the ship and parts, as well as allow us to find any potential problems or anything nasty.

Do you want to sketch out an initial shopping list ooc. I was just thinking of what we could do to speed things up when Dralon returns. Anything else come to mind? 

Anyone have an idea of how many cabins and how much cargo space this boat has?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 21, 2004)

"What would I need, eh?" Kluurz trails off, then looks at his gloves, "Hehe. Well, off to make sure everything at least looks like it should."

Kluurz slips on his commlink headset and gets down to business.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 21, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa helps searching the transport for anything suspicious or interesting.


OOC: I don't think we can do a shopping list yet, as we do not know much about our destination.

 About the YT-1300 (Found that via google. It's from the d6 Star Wars obviously, but the specifications won't have changed too much. Other than that, just watch the original trilogy. )


----------



## DralonXitz (Dec 22, 2004)

(OOC: Big Post)

As the three of you set out through the ship, each takes a different section.  All seems pretty normal in the ship, considering it being Curly's, except for the Black Hatch for one, and something Derrich finds while searching in the Food Room.  

As Derrich searches through the compartments, he finds behind the plates a pure black safe with a Massive C on it, made from Platinum.  Fidgeting with it a bit, the safe pops open, revealing it's contents.  Inside are a credit chip, a few documents, a particularly illegal looking pistol, and a small round key, the same shape as something Derrich saw on the Black Door in the bottom of the ship.  

Cayla playfully runs around the ship, taking much delight on jumping onto Kluurz' back.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2004)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa watches with joy that Cayla seems to lighten up some. After having searched her part, she comes back to report, that there was nothing noteworthy to be found.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 23, 2004)

Kluurz is caught off-guard as a living mass collides with his back, but is relieved to find it's Cayla.

"Hey there Cayla, come to help Uncle Kluurz check the ship, eh?" he asks amiably.

Kluurz hoists Cayla up onto his shoulders and lets her sit there as he checks this and that, frequently seeking her inexpert advice on trivial matters. He eventually meanders his way back to the others with Cayla in tow and reports his uneventful search.


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2004)

*Derrich, Human Male.*

Derrich finally returns to the round room* and deposits the credit chip, some documents, a pistol and a key on the table.

"Hungry anyone? I found these in the kitchen. Does a big silver "C" on black ring any bells?"

Derrich takes the documents and settles onto a chair. "Lets see what we have here ..."

*ooc:* * What is this room called?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 6, 2005)

"Off the top of my head, no," Kluurz says while shaking his head, "The blaster looks interesting though."

He picks it up and gives it a close look.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jan 11, 2005)

(OOC: Hmm, honestly I don't know the name for the Round Room, call it the Lounge Area perhaps?  Never heard...)

As the three of you assemble back into the Lounge Area, Kluurz picks up the Blaster and examines it, noticing a plethora of modifications to it, a Thermal Scope, a large barrel with Neutronium caster fittings for Solid Plutonium IV ammo, an enhanced Bio-Grip, and as he tightens his grip around it, a rather powerful electric security feature.

As he drops it back onto the table, the Blaster speaks, *"DNA not recognized as Owner's, any further tampering with this weapon will result in violent reprocutions"*

Holding his hand, Kluurz sees the key and remarks to Derrich, *"That key looks very similar to a hole I saw in that black door we never could open..."*


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2005)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Then let's take a look! But we should be careful, little Curly seems to have been rather paranoid. Well, who could blame him, really.”_


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2005)

*Derrich, human male.*

Derrich puts down the papers he was looking over. 

"Yeah, everyone was out to get him. Back in a tick."

Derrich wanders off and a moment comes back with his blaster. He flicks the setting to "stun", then shoves it into a large pocket.

"Right then, shall we have another look at that little door? Don't forget the key."

He heads off with whoever is coming back to the access way and "the door".


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2005)

Kluurz casts one last glance at the gun before following the others.

"The gun's too fussy about who picks it up. You think you'd be able to fix that sometime, Derrich?" Kluurz asks as he plods along.


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2005)

*Derrich, human male.*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "The gun's too fussy about who picks it up. You think you'd be able to fix that sometime, Derrich?" Kluurz asks as he plods along.




Derrich snorts.

"You'd be better asking Alyssa. She's done that sort of thing before. I've never tried messing around with how the things work. But after what Alyssa said, I'm thinking that I might have a go with some of the hardware that Curly had stashed away."

ooc: Dralon, what was on the documents?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2005)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“I can give it a thorough look later, it's not a matter of importance right now. Let's see what secrets Curly has piled up behind that mysterious door you spoke off.”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Feb 3, 2005)

(OOC: They were business transcripts)

As Kluurz and Derrich set off into the bowels of the ship, wading through a maze of wires, they finally reach the small door again.  As Derrich pulls the key out, a violent magnetic force is released and jerks the key into the hole in the door, twisting it an Derrichs arm into a tight coil as it slowly unlocks the door.  When the force finally is released, Derrich pulls back his annihilated arm, three bones sticking out, with blood pouring all over. 

Before he can do anything, the door opens wide, pouring cold, white smoke all over the place.  The pair closes their eyes to avoid the wave.  As it finally dissapates, a black shadow approaches, getting closer, and closer, until as Kluurz opens his eyes, he sees a tiny newborn Rancor playfully patting his face.


----------



## doghead (Feb 3, 2005)

*Derrich, human male.*

Derrich fights down the urge to scream. There is a violent ringing in his ears and his vision collapses in on itself until Kluurz is just a tiny figure at the end of a long tunnel of darkness. He  gulps air and desperately trys not to throw up. His stomach rolls and surges unpleasantly.

As the white gas flows out, he pushes away from the wall until his back hits the opposite side. He leans his head back and closes his eyes. The world begins to spin and his stomach lurches. He endures it as long as possible before he hurriedly opens his eyes and fixes his gaze on a stable point on the opposite wall.

He growls something that probably wouldn't be appreiciated by Eric's grandma.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

Alyssa had been following some distance behind and as she hears the noises, she starts to move quicker, hoping that she won't find any more unpleasant surprises there.

_“Everything okay there, guys?”_ she asks along the corridor.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 5, 2005)

Kluurz blinks at the Rancor, then returns his attention to Derrich.

"Derrich's arm is messed up pretty bad!" he calls back to Alyssa, and looks to Derrich, "Chill for a minute, I'll get you out."

He tries to carefully maneuver the injured human out into the rest of the ship, so he can be taken for medical attention, mumbling something about humans breaking easily.

"Oh! And we found a little Rancor!" he adds to Alyssa on a lighter note.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“You have found a... what!? Is it dangerous?”_

One hand grabbing for her blaster, Alyssa moves closer.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 6, 2005)

Nurthk glances back down the maintenance shaft.

"Don't think so, not currently anyway, seemed kinda happy to see us," he says before guiding Derrich off the ship.


----------



## DralonXitz (Mar 9, 2005)

As Kluurz and Derrich emerge from the shaft, the Human shouts in pain as Kluurz leads him into the Medical Bay.  As the doors open for the first time in years, a white room appears, with a sole bed in the center.  A Medical droid comes to life and greets Kluurz, helping him lay Derrich down and beginning to work on his arm.

When Kluurz finishes, the baby Rancor playfully crawls up his leg and onto his back, squeaking softly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 9, 2005)

(ooc: Two guys, a girl, a child and an animal... who here is familiar with Cowboy Beebop? )

Kluurz, a little uncertain on how to treat the creature, simply gives it some friendly attention and a pat on the head.

"You're lucky we found you when we did little guy, I wonder how long you've gone without food? You should be thanking Derrich here after all, it's his arm which was mangled in exchange for your freedom," he says, pointing out the injured human to the infant Rancor.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 9, 2005)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“What happened with his arm, anyways?”_ Alyssa asks with a concerned look, when she sees the injury. _“At least the medical bay seems to be well-equipped.”_

_“So, what do we do with this little critter then? Seems friendly enough, but I do not want to risk anything with Cayla aboard. Rancors are very aggressive and they grow HUGE, as far as I know. We will have to confine it for sure, but also see that it's well feeded and tended for. Looks like the little one has a particular liking for you, Kluurz. Maybe you can handle that?”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 9, 2005)

"The key seemed to be magnetic or something along those lines. When it got within a short distance of the door it started moving of its own will and took Derrich's arm along for the ride when it twisted about in the lock," Kluurz explained to the best of his ability, "And yeah, I could probably take care of the little one. It kinda looks like me anyway."


----------



## DralonXitz (Mar 11, 2005)

While the two heroes spoke to one another, the medical droid, a 2-1B model, rapidly worked on Derrich's arm, administering various medicines, using laser tools, and other highly advanced instruments to mend his limb.  4 hours and 15 cc's of bacta later, the surgery was finally complete, leaving Derrich unconcious on the table, getting some well needed rest.

While the surgery is being performed, Kluurz and Alyssa make their way into the lounge, speaking of their plan as Cayla stands terrified behind Alyssa, holding onto her leg, at the sight of Kluurz casually playing with the baby Rancor, softly biting his finger and tapping at his face.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 11, 2005)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Hey Cayla! You do not need to be afraid, the little critter there seems to be tame enough, but I still want you to stay away from it, unless someone of us is with you. We will not have it run around here, so do not worry about that.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2005)

"If it's a biting type I'll find out soon enough," Kluurz says with a chuckle, "So once Derrich gets back on his feet shall we get on with the job? I'm looking forward to cracking some more skulls."


----------



## DralonXitz (Mar 14, 2005)

Two days later, Derrich finally stumbles his way into the main lounge, as Kluurz plays with his Rancor.  He looks up and mumbles to Kluurz, *"Hey man, how ya doin?"  Les get on with this mission, I've held us up enough, damn door..."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2005)

"That's the best news I've heard in a couple of days!" Kluurz says, getting to his feet.

He heads to the ship with Rancor in tow.


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2005)

*"Felt better. *[[... doghead pauses for the quake to finish ... aftershocks ... I must say that my stomach is somewhat in my mouth at the moment ... more aftershocks, well, more like a gentle rocking really ... or perhaps thats just cos all the blood has rushed to my guts and I am feeling a little lightheaded ... nope, more aftershocks ... persistant buggers ... seems to have settled now ... doghead touches wood.]]* How long have I been out?"*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2005)

"Couple of days, but the job isn't urgent. As long as you're right to go we can head off whenever I suppose. But if you've got any doubts I don't see any problems in staying a little longer," Kluurz replies.


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2005)

*Derrich, human male.*

Derrich smiles thinly.

*"I think I'm right. The bone machine kicked me out, so I suppose I must be."*

Derrich flexs his arm gingerly.

*I wouldn't want to be doing any and mad maneuvors at the moment, but otherwise ... So where are we with things."*

*"And ah, ... was there some sort of dinosaur in that safe or did I just dream that."*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2005)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Take a few days of rest, if needed. We will need to be in good shape, in case anything goes wrong.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2005)

"Ah yeah, that was a baby rancor you remember. Turns out it's a friendly little thing, but it hasn't really got a name or anything yet as far as I know," Kluurz explains.


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2005)

*Derrich, human male mercenary*

Derrich pulls up short.

*"A rancor. A baby rancor? Grows to about 20 feet tall and eats people in one gulp?" Um, What ... Why ... *

Derrich's mouth works as he stuggles to formulate some sort of rational question, but in the end he just shrugs.

*I presume you're going to handle that end of things,"* he says finally, addressing himself to Kluurz.

((ooc: is there anything else we need to do before leaving here? And where are we planning to do the shopping? At the destination?

Dralon: How long will it take us to get to wherever it is that we are going?))


----------



## DralonXitz (Apr 14, 2005)

As the conversation between Kluurz and Derrich finishes, Alyssa pops into the main chamber and announces, *"Ok, we're off"*

Everyone heads for the cockpit as Alyssa takes the helm, punching in a few switches and entering some commands as the weakened Derrich sits in the copilot's seat and puts on the commset, speaking into it, *"Dock command, this is Derrich, we're ready to head out"*

An affirmative is relayed back to the cockpit, and the deck crew clears out as a Mon Calamari tech gives a wave to Alyssa.  She salutes softly back and pushes in the thrusters, softly floating as the rear propulsion kicks in, throwing the ship out of the massive ship.  

After a few minutes of setting up position, Alyssa and Derrich complete the Astrogation calculations, set them into the Nav-Comp, and look forward as Alyssa says, *"Coruscant, here we come"*  Softly pulling back the hyperspace lever, the view of space is stretched out as the YT-1300 blasts off into hyperspace.


6 days later, Alyssa rushes into the cockpit as she hears the hyperspace exiting alarm.  Pulling back into realspace, she takes her seat as the galaxy appears again normal.  Before her eyes are the lights of an enormous body, glowing across it's entire surface.  Tens of thousands of ships wait in lines outside the atmosphere, slowly going through Imperial Checkpoints to enter Imperial Center.  A com message comes through, the voice of the standard Imperial Officer.

*"Ship, this is Security Gate Nav-Alpha 6, what is your purpose in Imperial Center?*


----------



## doghead (Apr 14, 2005)

*Derrich, human male mercenary*

_Departure_

Derrich feels a surge of jealousy as Alyssa straps herself into the pilots seat. He understands that in his current condition its the rational thing to do. He's sure Alyssa wouldn't have taken the seat if she wasn't up to it. But still ... she's sitting in his seat!

He tries to keep his voice even as he goes through the departure proceedures with docking command. But he is not sure that he is successful. Its painfully obvious to his ears at least.

_In Hyperspace_

Derrich uses the time to recover and rebuild his strength and fitness. When he is up to it, he asks Kluurz if he would be interested in a couple of hours melee training each day. 

If there is a datacore on the ship, he spends some time learning what he can about Coruscant and anything that might be related to what they have been asked to do. 

The rest of the time he spends tinkering with some of the weapons they found, putting himself through a crash course on Astronavigation, and working on a few new tunes on the bass vee.

_The Return to Realspace_

*"Holy smoke. Will you look at that.*

ooc: _Our reason for being here?_ Er, guys did we make a decision on this. If not, I'd say trade. We are in a light freighter after all.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2005)

Kluurz is glad to give Derrick some pointers on the finer art of hitting things. And in between bouts of messing around with the baby rancor (which he hasn't quite thought of a name for yet unless someone else has dubbed it with one) and a bit of teaching and sparring, he makes himself useful where he can.

*     *     *     *     *

[ooc: Trade sounds good.]

Kluurz looks at all the lined up ships.

"Holy smoke seems to be a pretty accurate statement," he agrees.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2005)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

As the ship emerges from hyperspace, Alyssa's eyes widen in astonishment as she looks through upon the scene before them. It takes her a few moments before she says something.

_“Crazy, never seen anything like that.”_

She then puts a finger on the communicator switch to answer the call...

_“Security Gate Nav-Alpha 6. This is the Light Freighter <NAME>. We come to visit Coruscant to buy supplies and trade goods.”_



OOC: Couldn't find or remember the ship's name or ID... did it even have one?

Said for buying stuff only, since I don't know if trading (mostly selling) is even allowed without a license. ;-)


----------



## DralonXitz (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As the ship emerges from hyperspace, Alyssa's eyes widen in astonishment as she looks through upon the scene before them. It takes her a few moments before she says something.
> 
> _“Crazy, never seen anything like that.”_
> 
> ...




The comlink is silent for a moments, then the Imperial voice comes back on.

*"Registration shows that your ship, the Third Eclipse is a registered textile trader.  You are permitted to land on Coruscant.  Please proceed through Security Gate Nav-Alpha 6 for brief inspection, and then land on Spaceport 98-XZ, dock 11.  Have a good day."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2005)

"Brief inspection, eh? Now, what stuff do we need to hide from prying eyes..." 

Kluurz goes to give the ship a once over before the inspection, hiding anything that the Imperials wouldn't like.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2005)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Thank you very much, sir!”_

Turning off the communicator, Alyssa turns to Kluurz.

_“Hiding the Rancor might be a good idea, other than that? I don't really know. Let's just make sure that everything looks fine.”_

Alyssa then steers the ship towards the designated dock.


----------



## doghead (Apr 17, 2005)

*Derrich, human male mercenary.*

Derrich nods his agreement and heads off with Kluurz if not needed in the cockpit.

*"Those weapons Curly had might raise some eyebrows as well."*

ooc: Dralon, was there any documentation for the textile trade license? What other documentation did we find in relation to Coruscant? In particular stuff indicating what ties Curly had to Coruscant and who might drop by when the ship docks.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2005)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“Oh yes, the weapons. You are right, those should vanish. Wasn't there some sort of secret compartment?”_


----------



## DralonXitz (Apr 24, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Derrich nods his agreement and heads off with Kluurz if not needed in the cockpit.
> 
> *"Those weapons Curly had might raise some eyebrows as well."*
> 
> ooc: Dralon, was there any documentation for the textile trade license? What other documentation did we find in relation to Coruscant? In particular stuff indicating what ties Curly had to Coruscant and who might drop by when the ship docks.




As Derrich scans around the cockpit, he sees a bright orange folder with a title on the side, *"Tom's Tripping Textiles"*

As he pops open the folder, he searches inside, mostly useless data, but on about the 12th page, he sees a scribbled note:


                   Stupid Curly, losing the bosses money on sabaac, 870,000 credits, Ribonia is going to rip me apart.  I gotta find a way to make money fast, maybe I can sell the girl.  But until I got the cash, Coruscant ain't the place to be, especially considerin he's employing that assassin girl, Taras kusi or some junk, bah.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 24, 2005)

Kluurz wipes his hands on his jacket as he returns from stashing a number of things.

"Anything interesting there?" he asks, seeing Derrich going through what he could only assume to be a pile of data.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

*Alyssa Kerrigan*

_“I'll get the ship down, you two, take a quick look around to see what else should be out of sight, and tell Cayla to stay in her cabin for now, please.”_




			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> ...a bright orange folder...




OOC: How could we miss _that_ earlier...


----------



## doghead (Apr 24, 2005)

*Derrich, human male mercenary*

"Its another wrinkle. We might have a reception party waiting when we land. Seem's Curly lost a fairly sizable amount of the boss's money on sabaac, and the boss isn't happy.

"830,000 credits worth is rather a lot of textiles, isn't it?"

Derrich gives them the names of the boss, and his 'assassin girl'.


----------



## doghead (May 1, 2005)

*Derrich, human mercenary*

Derrich sighs and slots the folder under the co-pilots seat and taps something into the control panel. A mechanical computer synthesised voice comes from the speakers.

"Self Distruct Initialisation Sequence Activated. Please enter the Command Code."

Derrich taps some more. "No point in prolonging the suffering," he mutters as he works. A hatch sides open and the ubiquitous red button appears. He gives it a twist to set the timer.

"How about 30 seconds? That should be enough for a final prayer before dying."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 1, 2005)

Kluurz adjusts his gloves, clenching and unclenching his fists in preparation for any festivities on landing.

"Won't they find an exploding ship a tad suspicious? I'm not a terribly great fan of self-inflicted harm either," Kluurz voices his concerns.


----------



## doghead (May 1, 2005)

ooc: God I am really coming to dislike earthquakes. They do not sit well on a bottle of red.

Derrich shrugs.

"Burning out and fading away and all that."


----------



## doghead (May 8, 2005)

*Fade to black*

posting up to sign off. it was good gaming with you. see you around.


----------

